# White Rhino x El Niño 400W grow



## BlackRoses (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey growers,
I decided to start a journal here of my Indica grow.
I'm growing 2x White Rhino and 1x El Niño.
These are right now at day 2 of 12/12 and 6 weeks from seed.
They were purchased at Greenhouseseeds all feminized.

I'm using:

1x 400W
2x 125W (red spectrum CFL)
2x 105W (blue spectrum CFL)

HomeBox L
2x 11L pots
1x 15L (for the El Niño).

I just topped all 3 of them and started to super crop some of the sidearms.

I'm using Advanced Nutrients:
Sensi Bloom A+B
H2 (Humic Acid)
Carboload
Sensizym
Voodoo Juice
Big Bud
Overdrive (in the final weeks).

This is my 3rd grow (but my first grow under these conditions and 400W).
From my last grow I got 108.4 grams from 2 plants under 250W (which in my opinion was a great yield for such a low intensity lamp)


----------



## Boneman (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks nice  Subscribed


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 15, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Looks nice  Subscribed


Alrighty then.. great to have my first subscriber


----------



## sip166 (Aug 17, 2009)

looks nice 108.4g on ur first grow first grow with two plants. thats pretty good im hoping for that much =) is that weight after all dried out?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 17, 2009)

sip166 said:


> looks nice 108.4g on ur first grow first grow with two plants. thats pretty good im hoping for that much =) is that weight after all dried out?


Yeps.. I left them to dry 2 weeks and 2 weeks of curing.
108.4gr grown under 250W.

This was the last picture I took of them:


----------



## sip166 (Aug 17, 2009)

very nice  i have a total of 350w and i hope im as successful as u =) is starting with bagseed so who knows what ill get but im hopng for an indica strain so it stays low and bushy


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah precisely, I never go with bagseeds for that exact reason..
But if you're lucky you'll get something really nice.
is that 350W out of CFLs? or a combination like mine?


----------



## MR M3RKLEZz (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah lookin good i see u replied to my jornal so i thought id jump on yours see how your doing coming along nicley keep up the good work specially lookin forward to seeing how the el nino turns out like the look lovely plant to look at not sure if the yeilds of it are guna be very good though


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 18, 2009)

Well the White Rhino is a really high yielding strain and I simply love it.
It's the best stoner out there.. really hard hitting.
I suffer from insomnia and this strain really puts me asleep almost immediately. The El Niño is also a really strong stoner, but not quite so strong as the Rhino.
That's why I placed that single one in a larger pot, so it could yield a bit more then the other 2 individually. I use the El Niño when I'm already feeling tired and I don't need to get knocked out and just when I want to smoke socially too. It's a really nice weed, love the taste and smell of it.
Great highs too.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 20, 2009)

One of my plants is starting to show some signs of feeding problems.. (actually both of them)..
Who can help me figure this one out???
The older fan leaf is starting to become yellow and is curling inwards.. 
Is this a sign of nutrient deficiency? 
This is only seen on the White Rhino's...


----------



## sip166 (Aug 21, 2009)

this could be because of too little nutrients but u should be careful because it can also be the result of nutrient burn which means there are too many nutrients and adding more can harm ur plant. and to answer ur question from before i have 2 200W cfl's and 2 100W cfl's i have four plants right now but im thinking some will end up male. if im lucky all female =)


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 23, 2009)

Yesterday I compared my previous Northern Light grow to a gram of NL bought at a local coffeeshop here in A'dam..
And I have to say, my weed surpassed the Coffeeshop sold weed by a mile.. it was smoother, stronger and longer lasting then what I bought..
I smoked this stuff with friends, family and neighbors and the results are the same.. it kicks ass..
Very great mental high and awesome body stoned effects.. I smoked about 4.5 grams with friends yesterday and we were really knocked out at the end of the pack.. (and we're all heavy smokers)..
We vaped it, toked it in a bong and rolled joints and it's just amazing..
This is a comparison to a coffeeshop bought 1gram Northern Light and a small nugget from my plant dried and cured (on the left)..

I really hope my next yield is as good as this one was..


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 26, 2009)

Update Aug. 26*

Plants are growing a bit slow, but their growing so I'm partially happy..
The temp. is the tent is kinda high and I keep trying to bring it down.. but with every additional fan I add I "only" seem to decrease by a degree of 2..
It's hovering around 31ºC now (~88ºF) which isn't too bad, but I rather have it slightly lower..


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 26, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Update Aug. 26*
> 
> Plants are growing a bit slow, but their growing so I'm partially happy..
> The temp. is the tent is kinda high and I keep trying to bring it down.. but with every additional fan I add I "only" seem to decrease by a degree of 2..
> It's hovering around 31ºC now (~88ºF) which isn't too bad, but I rather have it slightly lower..


loooking good man! nice job how old are they? i cant wait to see them budd up my babies are about almost 3 weeks in about 2 more days... cant wait till they get as big as urz man wow! heres a link to mine check it out bro feel free to leave n e suggestions or comments would love to hear from u https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## zcon (Aug 26, 2009)

idea drop one of the off specturm cfls. ive been out of the game for a bit but since your fowering and you have a 400 watt hpw i would say drop the veg specturm cfls and the will drop temps i don't care what people say they may be cooler but they are producing light energy and that is a exothermic reaction giving off heat to the surroundings so try that.


----------



## zcon (Aug 26, 2009)

in this case is would be a spontaneous reaction with delta g greter than 1 with the enropy of the universe increaseing


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 26, 2009)

Yoo thanks for the replies.. 
The plants will start week 3 on Friday and they'll should be ready by the end of week 9.
So about 6 weeks left and they just started to show some pre-flowerings..

Also zcon, I think you're right.. I'm going to pull the plug on one of those 6500k CFL's and see what it does to the temp.
I don't need much of the blue spectrum's anymore either ways, so let's see what that does..
Thanks!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 26, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Yoo thanks for the replies..
> The plants will start week 3 on Friday and they'll should be ready by the end of week 9.
> So about 6 weeks left and they just started to show some pre-flowerings..
> 
> ...



wow bro! my plants started on august 8th and its also going to b exactly 3 weeks on friday for me also BUT daaamn ur plants are so much bigger and has sooo much more leafs! i guess i don't have as much lights up as you thats why or SOMETHING im not even sure but yea rite now im only using 80 watts of florecent im about to put up my two 250 HPS lights up on saturday hopefuly that gives it a boost and my babies end up big and have a whole lot of leafs... thats so trippy that urz is that big and yet the same age... cud it b the different strains? or is it cuz of my lighting at the moment what do u think? but n e ways nice grow man im going to be watching ur grow alot from now on since i found out ur babies the same age.. let me no if u started on the 8th also?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, no you got it wrong..
Those were vegged for 5 weeks and then triggered for flowering 2.5 weeks ago 
So they're in fact 7.5 weeks from seeds..
So yours aren't doing so bad heheh.. I wish they could like that in 3 weeks from seed.. how awesome would that be.. 
Smoke on dude!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 26, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> lol, no you got it wrong..
> Those were vegged for 5 weeks and then triggered for flowering 2.5 weeks ago
> So they're in fact 7.5 weeks from seeds..
> So yours aren't doing so bad heheh.. I wish they could like that in 3 weeks from seed.. how awesome would that be..
> Smoke on dude!



LOL!!! fuck man haha u had me scared for a moment im like why da fuck arnt mine looking like that yet damn it im like i see a big ass difference between them too lol WELL! im glad! to hear that my plants are going at a okay growth rate .. i thaught u like gave ur plants sum next steraroids or sumting loll okay so now i get it ur left ur plants in vegg stage for about 5 weeks huh hmm not bad.. i think i mite leave mine for about 4 5 weeks also thnx for clearing that up tho.. other wise i wuda been like this ----> hahaha well imma stay tuned for sure with ur grow.. good luck


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 27, 2009)

No prob. mate,
Yea I left these 5 weeks because both the Rhino and the El Niño are slow growing strains so I left them a week longer to get some proper height before triggering them.

Cheers bro!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 28, 2009)

picture I took this morning right after feeding them..
All 3 were topped, fimmed and super cropped.. Hopefull I'll get some nice cola's from that.
They're still quite small, but that's normal for the strain..
Today we ended week 2 of flowering.. I see small flower formations on all the plants.. I think at the end of next week we'll be able to see some nice buds starting to form.

I also turned off one of the CFLs to bring down the temp. and it worked immediately.
The temp. is now down to 29ºC. which is pretty perfect.
RH at 40%
PH I keep at 6.2


----------



## Firstgrow1 (Aug 28, 2009)

looking nice bro


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey bro nice job man! they looking fuken SEXY! what did u mean by "All 3 were topped, fimmed and super cropped" i really want to yeild a good amount of budd the first time also bro.. i wanted to no if u cud help me out with sum info on how to topp a plant or fimm it and crop it as u said.. if u can help with sum info on that that wud mean alot thnx .. i will b tuned in to ur grow for sure looking for updates keep up the good work heres mine https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 28, 2009)

Firstgrow1 said:


> looking nice bro


Thanks dude, can't wait to get some nice buds.. 



newbganjafarma said:


> Hey bro nice job man! they looking fuken SEXY! what did u mean by "All 3 were topped, fimmed and super cropped" i really want to yeild a good amount of budd the first time also bro.. i wanted to no if u cud help me out with sum info on how to topp a plant or fimm it and crop it as u said.. if u can help with sum info on that that wud mean alot thnx .. i will b tuned in to ur grow for sure looking for updates keep up the good work heres mine https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


Yess when you top a plant you'll intentionally cut off the plant's main cola and in return this will trigger the 4 side branches to stretch and become 2 main cola's and 2 big side buds.
Now what I did is to top it, then fimmed one of the 2 main cola's to trigger 2 top cola's out of that one.
In return I get 1 main cola and 5 hopefully big side buds.

Now I hate to link you to another forum, but this is the most accurate tutorial I have bookmarked on how to top and fim cannabis plants.
http://forum.grasscity.com/absolute-beginners/122559-how-fimming-topping-made-easy.html
(if anyone knows a good link in RIU, please post it in a reply)

Super cropping is the intentional bending of the side branches so they could grow bigger too.
The theory of this is that when those branches start receiving more (sun)light, the plant will think that it's actually a main cola, and it will devote more energy to making it bigger and thus resulting in bigger bud production on each cropped arm.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FmXHhKFA5U

This is a great youtube clip tutorial on super cropping.

You can see in these images the main cola's stretching out and in the 2nd image where it was topped.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2009)

Please check my new youtube clip starring my very own ganja's.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mUrGhiu7Yw


----------



## slipperyP (Aug 29, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Please check my new youtube clip starring my very own ganja's..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mUrGhiu7Yw



Nice video...Neat little clean setup....I have someone that is trying to deal me some white rhino clones....I havent got extra plants to be consuming up with mothering plants. 

Its nice to be a grower and get the fire weed for yourself...my meds are better then anything I can buy around here.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 29, 2009)

Thnx Alot Fo Da links bro and that info helped out alot btw.. plants looking good keep it up


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2009)

slipperyP said:


> Nice video...Neat little clean setup....I have someone that is trying to deal me some white rhino clones....I havent got extra plants to be consuming up with mothering plants.
> 
> Its nice to be a grower and get the fire weed for yourself...my meds are better then anything I can buy around here.


I know exactly how you feel dude..
I moved to Amsterdam 5 years ago and I can get to buy any strain imaginable in the city, but it's still so damn expensive.. And honestly my home grown buds are of higher caliber then alot of those cheap ass coffeeshops (ofcourse not the top contenders like Greenhouse, tweede kamer etc.) And White Rhino is just simply an amazing strain.. LOVE IT! 

Btw. thanks for checking the vid 



newbganjafarma said:


> Thnx Alot Fo Da links bro and that info helped out alot btw.. plants looking good keep it up


No problemo broham.. Thanks for stepping by!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice looking plants


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice looking plants


Thanks Tom, 

I'm thinking of pruning them a bit tomorrow.. 
Both strains get very big fat leaves and I don't want them to block out too much light from getting through to those inner flowers in this all important time of flowering.

Somehow I believe that you could tell right after week 3 if your plants are going to produce good sized buds or not..


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Blackrose. Thanks for checking out my grow. Yours is looking great. I have been thinking about White Rhino seeds. They look pretty hearty and healthy. Do you have a hood or reflector on your 400w? Those CFLS are awesome I need some for my Aerogarden grow. Good luck 
Im subscribed.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't remove any leaves whatsoever. The leaves need to get light not the buds. Just leave the plant untouched and it will gift you with better ganja


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey Blackrose. Thanks for checking out my grow. Yours is looking great. I have been thinking about White Rhino seeds. They look pretty hearty and healthy. Do you have a hood or reflector on your 400w? Those CFLS are awesome I need some for my Aerogarden grow. Good luck
> Im subscribed.


No problem man, White Rhino's are the best stoners out there.. if you haven't tried it yet, just think about the strongest body stoned you've ever felt and multiply it by 20 and that's how this strain feels when it's properly grown 
And yea I do have a reflector above the 400W, the fan is attached to it 




tom__420 said:


> Don't remove any leaves whatsoever. The leaves need to get light not the buds. Just leave the plant untouched and it will gift you with better ganja


You see I always remove them when growing... so you're telling me that's a bad thing?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 30, 2009)

I measured the EC of the soil yesterday and it came out at a whopping 2.0 
That's why the plants aren't stretching much, but only gaining weight. 
So I'm giving the plants each 700ml of fresh water for 2 days and then I'll continue the normal feeding procedure.
I'll test the EC again 2 days afterward and if it's still high I might flush them completely to bring it down to 1.6 or at least 1.8.

If anyone got some tips on bringing the EC down, please share the love..


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey,
I may have asked you already but do you think I should gradually up my pot size or jump right into the 5 gallons? Sorry to interfere your thread. Everybody looks happy in here


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 30, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> You see I always remove them when growing... so you're telling me that's a bad thing?


Yes it is a bad thing, why would you remove the leaves?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey,
> I may have asked you already but do you think I should gradually up my pot size or jump right into the 5 gallons? Sorry to interfere your thread. Everybody looks happy in here


Please dude, you're more then welcome to fill my journal with questions.. me and anyone else in here would be more then happy to answer them 
To answer your Q: Just transplant them right into 5gal. 
I don't know if it would make a difference by gradually stepping up pot sizes.. maybe it would know knows.. me and I think most others just go from small to big in 1 shot..
This is also better to avoid stressing the plant too often.. 
Cheers bro, 



tom__420 said:


> Yes it is a bad thing, why would you remove the leaves?


Well tbh Tom I was thought that way.. That those fan leaves blocked out sunlight and removing them would cause the plant to grow better and produce bigger buds obviously.. But I'm reading more on it now and you're right.. removing healthy leaves should indeed be avoided.. 
Thanks for the help bro..

Peace!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 30, 2009)

Woke up this sweet Sunday morning and went to get some stuff at my local growshop.. Now I've spend alot of money in this place throughout the years and have build a somewhat a relationship with these shop owners.. 
So today I spent 49 euros on a heated propagator, and I got a nice little present from them.. 3 mixed coffeeshop classics feminized seeds by Cerez.. 
These could be a combination of the strains seen below or if I'm unlucky 2 or 3 times the same strain with something extra.. it's all random the guy told me..
So I'm hoping for the White Widow, Skunk Haze and Purple.. I don't mind getting anything else except Holland's Hope (too weak for me, would be a real waste of my lamps) 







"I scanned the pamphlet"
Hopefully you guys can read it..


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 31, 2009)

Took this picture this morning at 10am. after the lights went on.
Still in week 3 of 9, and the plants are really starting to stretch out more now, and flowers are starting to pop out almost everywhere.
These are 80% indica's and usually won't grow much taller then 70cm (~27").
Current lengths: 
El Niño: 59cm.
WR 1: 53cm.
WR (in the back): 50cm.

So there's still room for stretching, but I doubt those WR's will hit 70cm. 
The El Niño probably will.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 1, 2009)

Bought a new camera today to replace my Nokia N95 images I've been taking.
So I'll be making a new HD youtube clip soon without those annoying lines running through it. 

The Panasonic DMC-Tz7 makes amazingly beautiful images and high definition videos.. great for wide angles as you can see from it's ginormous lens.. 
It's also like the nr 1. rated Digital Camera this year..







While I'm waiting for the battery to charge up I'll roll a joint and see what's up on tv.

Enjoy this..


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the newer better pics dude. How much did the camera run you?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the newer better pics dude. How much did the camera run you?


hahaha don't think the pics will change much in Quality, cause I still have to bring the dimensions down to fit properly on the screen.. 
But the videos are going to be 100x better in Quality.. that I'm sure 

And I paid 314 euros for it, but it's all worth it cause I'm going on vacation during the Winter too... somewhere hot hopefully and I'm going to be needing it.

Peace mon,


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 1, 2009)

Alright, took my first pictures with the new camera..
Unfortunately they all come out at around 7mb. so had to reduce the quality to post them here..


pic.1: 4 germinating seeds for a future project (G13, Northern Light and White Rhino's) 








pic 2/3: Some inner pistils of my White Rhino.. (only reduced the image size by 60% on this one to save some of the quality)
Close up image of some flowers.. (reduced to 20% of the original)















*And now I'll stop flooding this thread with nonsense pictures *


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking beautiful. I think I need a new cam too. I like those cfls you have there. THey look like they are putting out alot of light. I have decided to order white rhino on my next seed order and hopefully get it going here in the next month. What is your expected yield. 100 grams on a 250w is crazy, so I hope you you can carry that trend towards the 400w. Hope all is well. Thanks for checkin my post. Keep up the good work


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking beautiful. I think I need a new cam too. I like those cfls you have there. THey look like they are putting out alot of light. I have decided to order white rhino on my next seed order and hopefully get it going here in the next month. What is your expected yield. 100 grams on a 250w is crazy, so I hope you you can carry that trend towards the 400w. Hope all is well. Thanks for checkin my post. Keep up the good work


You could easily get 100gr. per plant under that 1000W lamp.
On my last grow I got 60gr/plant under 250W HPS. 
That was a different strain ofcourse, but I'm hoping to get 75gr. plant under this 400W. Not going to be real easy.. But I'll definitely give it a shot.
The project I have going right now is to germinate 4 Northern Lights, 2 WR, and 2 G13 seeds, then clone 1 of each, send them all into flowering and I'll keep the clones of the best strains at harvest time as mothers.
And within 1 year I'm going to start a big grow with about 30 plants (10 of each) (all in 5 Gal. pots).


----------



## highlandlady (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow I'm pretty excited to find this thread.....I started some white rhino seeds five weeks ago in the "bubblephonics" system. Sounds like I pick the right seeds! I"m still 24/24.
I had some issues starting some of the seeds and have ended up 2 plants, but one of the plants is way behind in growth. I started it about a week after the others. Not sure what to about that. Thinking of stretching the grow time a couple of weeks. Any idea of flower time in weeks for white rhino strain? I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

highlandlady said:


> Wow I'm pretty excited to find this thread.....I started some white rhino seeds five weeks ago in the "bubblephonics" system. Sounds like I pick the right seeds! I"m still 24/24.
> I had some issues starting some of the seeds and have ended up 2 plants, but one of the plants is way behind in growth. I started it about a week after the others. Not sure what to about that. Thinking of stretching the grow time a couple of weeks. Any idea of flower time in weeks for white rhino strain? I will post some pics tomorrow.


Welcome then buddy 
White Rhino's will be ready to harvest after 9 weeks of flowering.
This strain isn't the easiest to grow, the seeds germinate extremely slowly and so most people think because it's lagging behind, sometimes they'll throw them away regarding them as "bad seeds".. 
This is my 2nd WR grow and so I've come to learn how to grow these strains.
Mine were vegged 5 weeks. 
2 full weeks of full lighting and then 3 weeks under 18/6.

What you need to do is to train the tallest plant by bending, cropping, fimming or topping it a bit. Try and keep them at the same height and it'll be fine.
Also remember that this strain rarely grows much taller then 28 inches, so you'd have to trigger it to flower when it's still pretty short.
In the end it's more then worth it cause you'll end up with some of the best ganja on the planet.. 

Oh also, make sure you're using proper soil, cause cannabis usually responds badly to bad grow medium


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

Right here I have the finest herb on the planet.. This is a mixed stash of the best ganja Amsterdam has to offer..

I have mixed up in there 0.25 grams of the following strains:
White Widow
Super Silver Haze 
Arjan's Ultra Haze #1
NY Diesel
LA Confidential
Hawaiian Snow
AK-47
Great White Shark
Jack Herrer
Cheese
OG Kush
Amnesia Haze
Northern Lights
Quaze
Unknown Strain (Really killing me not knowing what it was)..

It all started like 4 months ago when I had lefties of some White Widow and SSH.. I mixed them up and thought ait nice, this should be able to smoke like crazy.. so I saved it for a special occasion.. Then I bought me some AH#1 at the Greenhouse and I mixed like 1/4 of it with the 2 previous haze I had.. And so the annoying challenge started to mix the best weeds in the world to produce something unique and special... Well it all ended 2 weeks ago when I smoked Quaze for the first time..
This thing is legend here.. it's the best Sativa on the planet.. This thing gets you some weird ass psychedelic highs.. I was tripping for an entire hour and I'm a huge smoker so that was off the charts for me to be that high..

Anyways so I went back to the Bluebird and bought 0.8gr (12.50 euros)..

Grinded it and mixed it up with the rest..
Then me, my sis and her bf rolled 2 joints and prepared my Molino mad scientist v2 for a bong rip..
We were knocked out cold.. This thing is simply beyond human.. It's just the best weed you've ever smoked times a million..
In all honesty I smoke this thing now more then I should, because it's soo good I want to savor it like an expensive bottle of wine or something.

But I rolled a fat joint for you guys to enjoy 
I'm going to recreate this mix again after this one finishes (about 12 grams left)..

If any of you knows something that could help the mix become better.. let me know and also why...


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 2, 2009)

wow, you are growing some super healthy greenery! i love the pics, seeing the growth like that is very nice. i'll be watching this one for sure.


----------



## Twils (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice looking grow there!! Grow on!


----------



## KushPrince (Sep 3, 2009)

Your camera doesn't do your plants justice bro.. 
People they look 100x better in real life.. trust meh!
Awesome job dude, can't wait to test these out.. And I'll be starting my own journal soon enough..

Cyazz..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

KushPrince said:


> Your camera doesn't do your plants justice bro..
> People they look 100x better in real life.. trust meh!
> Awesome job dude, can't wait to test these out.. And I'll be starting my own journal soon enough..
> 
> Cyazz..


Lolz, thanks Bro


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Alright, got a new youtube clip up.. just over 1 minute.. so you can all relax..  

Watch my plants on youtube  <----- Click here if you like to smoke Ganja!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice vid man


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome stuff bro, thanks for checking it 
Don't forget to rate 5 stars.. lol j/k man!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Just learned how to do this:

[youtube]ql94xb_p0fA[/youtube]


----------



## epixbud (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice, simple and produces what ya want! good setup there man!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey bro wuts up blackroses loving the grow.. always reading ur journal man.. they look GREAT i get jelous at times i cant wait till mine are that big and old as urz... hey btw i did a nice update with sum nice new pics cheak it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 3, 2009)

btw how many days has it been in total for u now?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 4, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> btw how many days has it been in total for u now?


Yo man thanks for stopping by.. I'll check your journal as soon as I finish typing this 
I started on July 8, so it's been 27 days since I placed the seeds into the soil. 

Cheers,


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 4, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Yo man thanks for stopping by.. I'll check your journal as soon as I finish typing this
> I started on July 8, so it's been 27 days since I placed the seeds into the soil.
> 
> Cheers,


HOLI FUCK BRO NO WAAY! u started on JULY 8th? its September 4th now and its been 27 days hooow.. im lost but DAMN ur plants look nice and big and HEALTHY


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 4, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> HOLI FUCK BRO NO WAAY! u started on JULY 8th? its September 4th now and its been 27 days hooow.. im lost but DAMN ur plants look nice and big and HEALTHY


lol sorry man.. I must have been high when counting that.. I actually thought it was Aug. 4th somehow..........
So it's actually been almost 2 months  
Bravo Mr.Roses bravo!!!  

And btw. I was looking at the flowers and somehow I'm not impressed at all.. Don't think I trained them properly at all 
Last time I grew this strain there were many more flowers and it was under a 250W HPS.. 
Well it's not going to be an incredible yield unfortunately.. Well atleast to the current situations.. 
So what I'm going to do is to stop trying to get a big yield, but do my best to make what I get of superb quality.
I'll check my PH often enough, make sure the EC is nice and low in the 1.7 and flush enough times to make sure there isn't any nutrient buildup in the medium left for the final weeks.

Here's to hoping for a killer smoke...
Cheers,


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 7, 2009)

There hasn't been an update in a week (except the youtube video).
So here's what's up.. The White Rhino's are flowering very beautifully and the El Niño is stretching taller then the others (must be the haze in her).
I'm in week 4 of 9 and I'm thinking of moving my plants to my friends house..
He just bought a new tent with 600W and doesn't have any plants yet.. so we talked about it and it's fine by him to have me flower the other 5 weeks at his place and all I need to do is to give him 5 of my germinated Female seeds. And I'm fine with that.
But the thing is I'd have to move the plants at night by car to his place.. that could cause some significant stress to the plants.. Does anyone think this is a really bad idea?? please share...

Other info:
PH reservoir: 6.5
EC: 1.9
Temp: 29.4ºC
RH: 39%

Lengths:
EN: 72cm
WR (left back): 55cm
WR (front): 60cm

Anyways here are the latest pics I took at ISO80..
(I still need to work out some settings on the camera to avoid yellowing..)


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 7, 2009)

You should try taking the pants outta the tent for the pics, the pics come out much better


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey. It has been a while.
The plants look great. I cant wait to start flowering. I am pretty sure that I started before you did. I had to transport my plants several hundred miles, which took a number on a few. They are all getting bigger and hopefully start shooting up. I can't believe how far along those gals are. I would be proud to have them in my room. Im going to read through your journal (probably the 3rd-8th time).


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,
What would you do differently when training your plants? Maybe you will end up with some monster colas. Im relying on LST to increase my yield. Also, I have moved plants before at night. It was a grow a couple years ago, and a friend started calling me from the jail, and then the officers called. I freaked. Moved everything. I used a huge laundry hamper and put them in one at a time. I actually had 2 hampers and moved 2 at a time. The clones did not make the trip in their little machine. You may kick yourself for moving them if something fucks up otherwise you could open up a little more space. Make sure you trust your friend with the care of the plants and the legal consequences


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 7, 2009)

i sometimes need to transport plants around every once and a while. big and small, even hella clones. they'll be fine if you treat them super gently. if they are small, its easy as shit. get them in a box with padding holding them steady. ive never seen stress with a careful transport.


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 8, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> i sometimes need to transport plants around every once and a while. big and small, even hella clones. they'll be fine if you treat them super gently. if they are small, its easy as shit. get them in a box with padding holding them steady. ive never seen stress with a careful transport.




hey man.. just curious how long you vegged for????


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 8, 2009)

anberlinaddict said:


> hey man.. just curious how long you vegged for????


is this to me? im confused.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You should try taking the pants outta the tent for the pics, the pics come out much better


Yea you're right, I will try doing it on my next pics 



phreakygoat said:


> i sometimes need to transport plants around every once and a while. big and small, even hella clones. they'll be fine if you treat them super gently. if they are small, its easy as shit. get them in a box with padding holding them steady. ive never seen stress with a careful transport.


Thanks man I kept that in mind when I transferred mine 




wonderblunder said:


> Hey,
> What would you do differently when training your plants? Maybe you will end up with some monster colas. Im relying on LST to increase my yield. Also, I have moved plants before at night. It was a grow a couple years ago, and a friend started calling me from the jail, and then the officers called. I freaked. Moved everything. I used a huge laundry hamper and put them in one at a time. I actually had 2 hampers and moved 2 at a time. The clones did not make the trip in their little machine. You may kick yourself for moving them if something fucks up otherwise you could open up a little more space. Make sure you trust your friend with the care of the plants and the legal consequences


I would lollipop them a bit more then what I gave them. I would also have vegged a week longer to make the plants slightly bigger..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I've transferred my plants to my friends house under a 600W lamp.
I've started on my new grows which are:
3 Northern Light
2 White Rhino
4 El Niño
3 Unknown haze's
4 Chiesel clones which I'm buying tomorrow.

I've also repotted the White Rhino's into 18L pots too to hopefully increase the yield.
The new tent is also bigger and we're trying to keep the temp and RH under full control.

Well here are the pictures:


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice man the plants will be thanking you


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice man the plants will be thanking you


Thanks Tom, I really hope so


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very Nice,,I'll be watching. Great Job! You gave me Ideas +Rep!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Very Nice,,I'll be watching. Great Job! You gave me Ideas +Rep!


Thanks bro, please stop by again!
rep back!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

Look at this awesome shit!!!

I got El Niño twins 
Gotta transplant them when the seed breaks, but still cool stuff..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 9, 2009)

Great grow Op Man - Thorughly enjoyed reading through it - +Rep!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Great grow Op Man - Thorughly enjoyed reading through it - +Rep!


Right on bro, that's really awesome to hear 
+rep back at ya!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Look at this awesome shit!!!
> 
> I got El Niño twins
> Gotta transplant them when the seed breaks, but still cool stuff..


Thats pretty neat dude, is that two seedlings from one seed?


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thats pretty neat dude, is that two seedlings from one seed?



Crazy! Great thread homey!


----------



## bigbudjohn420 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow... i have never seen anything like that....


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thats pretty neat dude, is that two seedlings from one seed?


Yeps.. Ain't it just awesome 
I once got a dead seed from greenhouseseeds.. I guess this is how I was repaid for it 



snow4aaron said:


> Crazy! Great thread homey!


Thanks bro, and thanks for stepping by 



bigbudjohn420 said:


> wow... i have never seen anything like that....


I know right.. Looks pretty cool..
You also from Amsterdam I see


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

Alrighty then.. This is an update of my current grow room at home..
My babies are at my friends house and are doing amazingly well for all that stress they just underwent.. I'm really happy with what they've already achieved and tomorrow I'll post new pics and Friday a new video too.

For now enjoy this:
- upper 2 (Northern Light) 
upper left seems to not have survived the 250W to 400W transplant, and I'm glad cause I don't want any weaklings in my tent 
But it's the 2nd NL to have died now and there's only 2 left (and I'm not even sure they're females..)
- In the middle 2 White Rhino's (slightly older)
- Underneath 4 Blue Cheese clones I bought today
- Left side (2 El Niño fem.) and 2 unknown feminized strains I got from Cerez seeds... (1 not yet germinated still under plastic after 5 days hmm)
- Right side (1 NL and 2 EN's fem.)

Going to be a great grow this next one.
Can't wait


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks nice and clean man what brand of tent are you using?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Looks nice and clean man what brand of tent are you using?


Thanks Tom,
thats the HomeBox S (31.5" x 31.5" x 63)
He has a Secret Jardin DR100 and 600W and isn't growing anything at the moment and I'm glad he didn't mind me flower my plants there.. All I need to do is to give 5 of my plants to him when they're done vegging.. 
And that's ofcourse fine by me.. got enough seeds lined up


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you had any problems with the homebox S? I am looking into getting one and putting my old 250 watt HPS in there. Do you think that the tent is worth the money? Are there any flaws with it?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Have you had any problems with the homebox S? I am looking into getting one and putting my old 250 watt HPS in there. Do you think that the tent is worth the money? Are there any flaws with it?


Nopes those HomeBox tents are really amazing.. Can't believe how easy it is to maintain the right conditions in them. Incredible stuff.
My temps and humidity are usually at perfect levels for cannabis growth.. the tent walls reflect very nicely and the ones that come ready to grow usually only need an intake fan to keep the temp. down. 
The only regret I have is not buying a bigger tent.. I could have gotten the HomeBox L package with a 600W lamp for about 100 euros extra.. the lamp and ballast alone are already 40 euros more expensive then the 400W ones and I could have added more plants inside  
Ohwell.. I'm going to be moving soon anyways and then is when I'll be really growing marijuana


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 9, 2009)

really nice, beautiful plants


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> really nice, beautiful plants


Thanks bro, and welcome to RIU!
puff puff pass 

+rep to start your growing..


----------



## NOLA420 (Sep 9, 2009)

thats the advanced nutrients making it bigger,unless ur using adv. nutes,u probably won't see the difference.That shit is the bomb and will definitely increase everything about ur grow except how fast it's done.Only time tells then


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

NOLA420 said:


> thats the advanced nutrients making it bigger,unless ur using adv. nutes,u probably won't see the difference.That shit is the bomb and will definitely increase everything about ur grow except how fast it's done.Only time tells then


Advanced Nutrients really makes the difference.. I've used plenty of other stuff and nothing makes growing this easy like AN.
And it really gives more yield!
*Secret to a great grow* = good lighting, good ventilation, right conditions and good nutrients.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey black roses wuts up bro? hows ur babies doing? i noticed u know how to post a video on here? i was interested i actually recorded a video clip of my babies and i wanted to post it up on here if u can help me out with that .. that wud b awsiome.. o and btw i got a chance to do an update also wid sum nice new pics take a look if ud like https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> Hey black roses wuts up bro? hows ur babies doing? i noticed u know how to post a video on here? i was interested i actually recorded a video clip of my babies and i wanted to post it up on here if u can help me out with that .. that wud b awsiome.. o and btw i got a chance to do an update also wid sum nice new pics take a look if ud like https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


Posted a solution on your thread 
Cheers bro,


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> Yeah boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d


Trust me, you've seen nothing yet..
That last pic was taken right after some major stress 
The next pic you'll see how gorgeous they've become... Tomorrow there's going to be a big update.

Cheerios matey


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheerio ^'^ cant wait


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 10, 2009)

beautiful plants. Im jealous you have access to AN. im in northern Canada, and we have nothing buy chemical crap like MG and a few others. im trying to figure out what to do for nutes, as i am starting to get leaves that are becoming lighter in colour and the tips are going alittle yellowish brown. UHHGGGG

Also wish i wasnt 15 hours away from the nearest seed bank. cant wait to get my hands on some Greenhouse seeds! will be nice to grow some sativa next time. Good work on your high yields. Check out my grow if ya like!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> beautiful plants. Im jealous you have access to AN. im in northern Canada, and we have nothing buy chemical crap like MG and a few others. im trying to figure out what to do for nutes, as i am starting to get leaves that are becoming lighter in colour and the tips are going alittle yellowish brown. UHHGGGG
> 
> Also wish i wasnt 15 hours away from the nearest seed bank. cant wait to get my hands on some Greenhouse seeds! will be nice to grow some sativa next time. Good work on your high yields. Check out my grow if ya like!


That sucks bro, AN is really an awesome brand.. Can't grow without it anymore.. it makes us lazy since everything is really make out 100% clear for you to use.. if used as recommended, you should never get burns.. maybe deficiency if you haven't selected the right growing formula for your strains.
And I live less then 15 minutes (walking distance) from the nearest Greenhouse seeds coffeeshop.. so whenever I get the urge to grow something new, I can just walk and get me some seeds or weed...


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 10, 2009)

i have found a nursery 40 km out of town, i am going to take off right away . i just posted some pictures in my journal of whats going on with my plants. would you mind taking a look?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> i have found a nursery 40 km out of town, i am going to take off right away . i just posted some pictures in my journal of whats going on with my plants. would you mind taking a look?


Just did 
And those look like light burns to me.. not sure, the camera quality isn't the best on one of the pics and I think that's the picture that shows the most on the damage.
Also think about switching over to atleast 250W.
You may be avoiding the HPS due to electric bills or something, but trust me, it doesn't make much difference.. Keep in mind you're using more electricity and start saving on other stuff and in the end it should stay the same.. I'm using 400W + 250W in my veg. room and I'm paying like 26 euros extra/ month.. it's oh so worth it.. seeing I'm yielding about 120grams every 10 weeks which is about 1100 euros I could have spent in coffeeshops, or you could have given to your dealer.. So think about it.. CFL's are nice and efficient, but yield are airy and low..


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 10, 2009)

i wish that were the case. i just cant seem to find any bulbs above 150w HPS. there are some mercury vapour 400w bulbs. but its very slim pickings at RONA or homehardware! plus i couldnt find a ballast for the hps bulb at the store. for some reason it seems they only sell the bulb and no ballast. ill have to go back and ask instead of being a typical male and trying to find it myself haha


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow nice thread man. I love the grow, I'm scribed be here to see what your final yield is. I got a Burmese Kush plant under a 400w in a Growlab grow tent. I'm hoping for close to a qp off this one plant.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> i wish that were the case. i just cant seem to find any bulbs above 150w HPS. there are some mercury vapour 400w bulbs. but its very slim pickings at RONA or homehardware! plus i couldnt find a ballast for the hps bulb at the store. for some reason it seems they only sell the bulb and no ballast. ill have to go back and ask instead of being a typical male and trying to find it myself haha


lol, do that.. 400W should be enough to get a nice yield.
Or try ordering online on ebay, that's what I've done in the past.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow nice thread man. I love the grow, I'm scribed be here to see what your final yield is. I got a Burmese Kush plant under a 400w in a Growlab grow tent. I'm hoping for close to a qp off this one plant.


Peace bro, thanks for stepping by..
I'll take a look at your grow in a minute


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 10, 2009)

ive heard not to use a Mercury Vapor bulb though. i should be able to find somethign better. im gonig to head out right now and find some nutes and maybe just pick up that 150w HPS and add it to what i already have


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Most of your typical "hardware" stores aren't going to carry ballasts man. Hit up www.htgsupply.com great stuff for beginners and not priced to bad. I got my complete light setup from them for I think right at 200.00 and thats an aircooled reflector, ballast, socket,cord, and bulb. Only downside is shipping is a BITCH. I think it took damn near three weeks to get after they debited my account. I wasn't very happy with that but hey what can ya do ya know? If you have a local hydro store go by there, they will have just about everything you will need to grow.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a teaser for what's to come..
if you look closely at the stems you can see bending wires.. Now look what popped out in the middle 
A complete new fucking bud.. awesome shit..


----------



## NOLA420 (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Here's a teaser for what's to come..
> if you look closely at the stems you can see bending wires.. Now look what popped out in the middle
> A complete new fucking bud.. awesome shit..


I might have to try that one day,that's wicked.I love the pic of the finished product,whoooooooooooohhhhhhhhooooooooooo


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey BR how many exhaust ports does the homebox S have and what sizes?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

NOLA420 said:


> I might have to try that one day,that's wicked.I love the pic of the finished product,whoooooooooooohhhhhhhhooooooooooo


lol, thanks but it's not near finished.. Got 5 more weeks to go.. 



tom__420 said:


> Hey BR how many exhaust ports does the homebox S have and what sizes?


Yo Tom, it has 3
One on top, one behind and one in the left bottom corner.

Peace!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 10, 2009)

You know what sizes they are? Thanks a lot dude


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really man.. can't really measure them correctly and can't find the documents that came with the tent.. sorry bro!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yo Tom sorry to be off subject but what strain is in your avay?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 10, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Not really man.. can't really measure them correctly and can't find the documents that came with the tent.. sorry bro!


It's all good dude thanks anyways 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Yo Tom sorry to be off subject but what strain is in your avay?


Just some bagseed that I had but thankfully I made some seeds of her and have a few going. Hopefully they will all turn that dark purple


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 10, 2009)

How did moving the plants go? Hope it went well.
Beautiful looking pics. I can't wait to get there. I just set up a new veg area. Everything is getting going. Take a look at my girls when you get a chance


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow bagseed huh? Looks like you got a lucky bagseed. That purple is just awesome man, its a really dark dark purple almost black I bet that smoke is dankity dankness huh?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

So I've finally entered week 4 of 12/12 today and there's been alot done to my plants..
First of all I've transferred them to a friends tent which has a 600W HPS lamp.
I've also added my 2 larger CFL's into the tent for additional side lighting.
My plants are also all being trained so there's more light passing through the canopy onto the lower buds.
Those 2 WR's were also repotted into bigger 18L pots.
The El Niño is not growing as quickly as the 2 WR's, But I'm thinking of hanging an additional 250W bulb in there right on top of the EN, this could be the catalyst it needs to start swelling up a bit.. (what ya think?)
But for all that stress, they're really looking great aren't they?

Peace mon,


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow looking good. I dunno about the other 250. You might run into bleaching problems with there being much light in such a small space. That 600 should be pounding out some lumens and it will make a huge difference between the 400. How are temps doing with all those lights running???


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 11, 2009)

wow that is lookin really good. way to go. cant wait til mine gets through this over watering in a couple days haha. 

i wouldnt add another bulb in there, that 600 plus the CFL's is more than enough i would say! how many lumens is that giving you?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking tkjoe. That 600w is gonna make for some very very dense nuggets in the end.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow looking good. I dunno about the other 250. You might run into bleaching problems with there being much light in such a small space. That 600 should be pounding out some lumens and it will make a huge difference between the 400. How are temps doing with all those lights running???


Thanks man, hmm didn't think about bleaching.. The temps and RH are actually at perfect levels.. 28.5ºC and 40% RH.
So adding an extra 250W won't really upset the environment..



tkjoe said:


> wow that is lookin really good. way to go. cant wait til mine gets through this over watering in a couple days haha.
> 
> i wouldnt add another bulb in there, that 600 plus the CFL's is more than enough i would say! how many lumens is that giving you?


Yea they are aren't they 
Well the 600W is indeed enough, but the El Niño isn't really swelling up like those other 2 are.. Maybe next week...
As for the lumens:
92.000 for the 600W philips
Those 2 125W CFL are 16200 together
So that's 108200 Lumens on my plants..
Not bad, but we'll see.. I've never seen growers combine 600+250W on the same plants before.. maybe that's the secret


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 11, 2009)

It might just be the strain man. You can't force something past its genetic make up. If its not a high yielding plant than adding more light isn't gonna make it turn into a high yielding plant. Catch my drift? 110,000 lumens is WAY more than enough in that small tent.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> It might just be the strain man. You can't force something past its genetic make up. If its not a high yielding plant than adding more light isn't gonna make it turn into a high yielding plant. Catch my drift? 110,000 lumens is WAY more than enough in that small tent.


Yes I know exactly what you mean bro,
And thanks for the reply.. I've thought it over and I'll leave it as it is.. Maybe all that transplating last week also stunted it for a week.. In the end I'll see when it reaches the 9 weeks maturity if indeed it's ready to harvest or if it should go on longer..

Thanks guys.. everyone gets a rep (if you haven't received one yet)  

Edit*
Cool, that was the first rep to all 3 of you 
Thanks for the comments guys...
Cheers,


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking damn good. Can't wait to see what it looks like in a month. What are the dimenisions of the home box s?


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey I put a few questions in my grow and need a little help with them if you ever got time.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Hey I put a few questions in my grow and need a little help with them if you ever got time.


Check your journal


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

Alright got my youtube clip ready..
So please check it out, (just over 1 minute) and rate it 5 stars even if you don't like it!

[youtube]ebMCDuZKFXo[/youtube]


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 11, 2009)

Lovin the video bro lol i still gotta learn how to do that up but they lookin sexy man


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 11, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> Lovin the video bro lol i still gotta learn how to do that up but they lookin sexy man


lol thanks man!
to put that vid in like that just put the link of the video into these brackets [youtube][/youtube and close it with another bracket "]"..

Viola..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking real good there BR. I saw some spotting on one of your WR the one on the left. Spill some nutrients on it or is that over fert???


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 11, 2009)

i noticed you used a stand still fan. No oscilating?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking real good there BR. I saw some spotting on one of your WR the one on the left. Spill some nutrients on it or is that over fert???


Yea I also noticed it, so I'm paying close attention to the plants now, since I gave my friend the exact specifications on feeding those plants, it's completely out of my control now how they grow.. So I'm keeping an eye on everything now.. 
The spots looked like nutrient splatter, cause they're only on one particular leaves.. But should it continue, I'll have to come up with something to help avoid this. 



tkjoe said:


> i noticed you used a stand still fan. No oscilating?


helpful, but it's just 15W fans and so it gives the right amount of breeze to be constantly on the plants without stressing them.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2009)

lookin good bro,gonna be big colas.rdr.


----------



## dikncider (Sep 12, 2009)

Just caught up with your grow, wish I could've tasted that mix of herb you made. +rep


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 12, 2009)

i ask about the fan because the box i made seems to be a bit to small for my fan. so i was trying to find one thati could mount that would oscilate. but then saw yours


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 12, 2009)

dikncider said:


> Just caught up with your grow, wish I could've tasted that mix of herb you made. +rep


Lol it's amazing, I wanna make my own strain by combining everything in that mix 
rep back at ya bro!



raiderman said:


> lookin good bro,gonna be big colas.rdr.


Really hope so man, 



tkjoe said:


> i ask about the fan because the box i made seems to be a bit to small for my fan. so i was trying to find one thati could mount that would oscilate. but then saw yours


Yeah try those like I have out.. should be good enough


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright got some pics today..
Please give your comments on the plants..
The El Niño which is the tallest is lagging behind in bud size.. but I think it was shocked a bit last week and should now go a week longer.

I think I'm going to flush the El Niño tomorrow.. Got some major PH fluctuations right now and it's affecting the plant.. (look at the leaves on the EN, they're bend in the middle..) I've read that this is usually due to overwatering, PH fluctuations or temperature stress.

Peace bro's


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not seeing any signs of overwatering there bro. Ph fluction I can see but no overwatering. Overwatering makes the leaves look like an upsidedown canoe. The EN is the the top of the triangle right or the first plant as you open the tent? Everything is looking very very nice those nugs should start piling on sugar in the coming weeks.


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 13, 2009)

is the el nino a sativa? because indica produces bigger buds but not as much thc, sativa is the opposite


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

geez your plants are looking tastey. not long for me to start flowering. i have to go get an exhaust fan tomorro so i can control my heat without the door open and stop losing lumens


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I'm not seeing any signs of overwatering there bro. Ph fluction I can see but no overwatering. Overwatering makes the leaves look like an upsidedown canoe. The EN is the the top of the triangle right or the first plant as you open the tent? Everything is looking very very nice those nugs should start piling on sugar in the coming weeks.


That's exactly what I have there killa, 
If you look at the lower leaves, some look like they're rolling inwards like an upside down canoe exactly.
I was giving them 700ml of water, now I've brought it down to 600ml again.. it has less leaves and should maybe receive less water... Either ways I'm going to flush it today.
And the EN is the one in the left upper corner of the tent..




heyguy901 said:


> is the el nino a sativa? because indica produces bigger buds but not as much thc, sativa is the opposite


El Niño is a 60/40 indica cross.. so yes mostly indica. And this upsets me cause I've seen other grows of this strain and it should have been much fuller and wider..
I guess I have a bad strain.. glad I didn't clone this shit...




tkjoe said:


> geez your plants are looking tastey. not long for me to start flowering. i have to go get an exhaust fan tomorro so i can control my heat without the door open and stop losing lumens


Alright, I'll surely be around your thread when you start flowering bro,
Did you buy a normal exhaust or one with a fan controller to lower or increase the speed?


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

im going to buy a fan today. i never thought of putting a dimmer switch on there so i could control fan speed. that may be an awesome idea.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> im going to buy a fan today. i never thought of putting a dimmer switch on there so i could control fan speed. that may be an awesome idea.


Well yea if it's a exhaust tube fan then sure.. Not a normal sleeping fan though..


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 13, 2009)

im thinking lik e a bathroom fan! i can get one at a hardware store for 25 dollars!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

Exactly! those are easily regulated, but the hardware isn't cheap.. and not required when using small fans either..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

So right before I was about to grind some fine ass chocolope I got Saturday at the Dampkring coffeeshop in Amsterdam a seed popped out..
Godzdamn.. I think I'm the luckiest guy sometimes 
Now let's hope it's a fem, but if it's a male I think I might start my own strain of something x chocolope...
So either way I'm happy, cause this was some bas ass chocolope.. very hard hitting stoned, but not very long lasting.. so I should cross it with a sativa that lasts really long.. like Amnesia.. we'll see.. 

The seed is right underneath the plastic bag.

Edit* 
LOL there was one more inside the grinder.. I found it looking at the picture


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 14, 2009)

it looks like a premature seed there. Damn I wish we had that kind of shit around here. I would fucking kill to go into a coffeeshop and just buy some smoke.


----------



## Silentbobs son (Sep 14, 2009)

Great job on your girls. I may try white rhino next after seeing yours.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> it looks like a premature seed there. Damn I wish we had that kind of shit around here. I would fucking kill to go into a coffeeshop and just buy some smoke.


Hmm yeah 1 is surely premature, but the other isn't.. has a nice hard crust and everything.. 
And yea it never gets old visiting different coffeeshops and trying all kinds of weed.
Believe it or not, I've numbered every single strain I've tried and written them down. 



Silentbobs son said:


> Great job on your girls. I may try white rhino next after seeing yours.


Very stubborn plants to veg. but if you got it nailed they'll really grow well.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

Alright here's some pictures I took tonight..


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW!! they look good how long has it been in flowering for bro? and what nute are u using in flowering stage? they are looking totally awsome man.. i also jus did an update on my pics check it out if u want bro


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 14, 2009)

im drooling over here from those last pictures. that one with the grinder and the seed. looksl ike there was one in the grinder as well. in one of the holes on the right hand side . take a look


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> WOW!! they look good how long has it been in flowering for bro? and what nute are u using in flowering stage? they are looking totally awsome man.. i also jus did an update on my pics check it out if u want bro


Been flowering for 32 days now... They should go 31 more days.. 
I'm using Advanced Nutrients Sensi 2 Part mix.
I'll take a look around your journal in a min. 



tkjoe said:


> im drooling over here from those last pictures. that one with the grinder and the seed. looksl ike there was one in the grinder as well. in one of the holes on the right hand side . take a look


Yups the post has been edited when I found the extra seen a couple of seconds later..
I hope they manage to germinate successfully..


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 14, 2009)

awesome!! i cant wait to pick up some AN. ever watch Urban grower on youtube?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 15, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> awesome!! i cant wait to pick up some AN. ever watch Urban grower on youtube?


Hell yea.. it was because of that I decided to try out AN too..
The Nutrient Challenge all made sense.. And after reading the article made from that grow challenge I was even more convinced AN is the way to go.


----------



## Sinners (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome journal Bro!! Sexy Ladies!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 15, 2009)

Sinners said:


> Awesome journal Bro!! Sexy Ladies!!


lol, Thanks for taking good care of them bro 
And welcome to RIU.. 
+rep


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 15, 2009)

Again some pics I took tonight before the lights turned off and right after.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking good man...whats kinds lights do u got up there?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 16, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> Looking good man...whats kinds lights do u got up there?


Thanks man,
Got a 600W HPS, and 2 125W CFL's for some additional side lighting..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's my attempt at a Tulip joint.. 
It came out pretty well for the first time, even though it was pretty simple to do..
Very nice to smoke, really hard hitting..


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 16, 2009)

Loooking good bro... i jus smoked a nice blunt my self.. of some white widow. Thats a nice tulip roll for a first time too i bet u got real nice off that tho


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hahahah I remember my first tulip. The person who rolled it only smokes those and he ROLLED an AMAZING one looked a bit like your but the whole top piece was filled with bud with no left over paper. Gotta say it was THE HARDEST HITTING j I've ever toked.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 17, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> Loooking good bro... i jus smoked a nice blunt my self.. of some white widow. Thats a nice tulip roll for a first time too i bet u got real nice off that tho


Hahah right on ma friend!! That was also some White Widow.. it wasn't the strongest WW ever, but I was still pretty wasted after such a big hit.. I couldn't even finish it myself.. had to get help 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hahahah I remember my first tulip. The person who rolled it only smokes those and he ROLLED an AMAZING one looked a bit like your but the whole top piece was filled with bud with no left over paper. Gotta say it was THE HARDEST HITTING j I've ever toked.


Gotta like that person.. those tulips really hits the spot... I've seen one like that before and I'm going to roll one just for fun as I'm trying my White Rhino.. 
Goddamn I can't feel my arms already..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol it looked like a big hershey kiss. He tied it to a straw. I have no clue how to roll 'em but if I did I'd be doing it cause man two hits and I was done. 

:leaf


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 17, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Lol it looked like a big hershey kiss. He tied it to a straw. I have no clue how to roll 'em but if I did I'd be doing it cause man two hits and I was done.
> 
> :leaf


That sounds nice bro.. I'm gonna do it!!!


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 17, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Lol it looked like a big hershey kiss. He tied it to a straw. I have no clue how to roll 'em but if I did I'd be doing it cause man two hits and I was done.
> 
> :leaf


check out youtube.com they have alot of videos on rolling different joint, i.e. crucifix, tulip, etc.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 17, 2009)

heyguy901 said:


> check out youtube.com they have alot of videos on rolling different joint, i.e. crucifix, tulip, etc.


Lol you said youtube.com as if it's a very unknown website 
And true on youtube I learned how to roll many different styles..


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 17, 2009)

Blackroses, did you get that idea off of Urbangrowers video the other day?

cant wait to get to get my seeds in  gonna be a sweet grow from me


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 18, 2009)

tkjoe said:


> Blackroses, did you get that idea off of Urbangrowers video the other day?
> 
> cant wait to get to get my seeds in  gonna be a sweet grow from me


Yea I did, Remo inspired me to make my own Tulip, and last night I did one again.. was even better then the first


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 18, 2009)

How is it going blackroses. I am a man who has never smoked a tulip. I may have to try that today after work and school. How did I get this far in life without smoking something so pretty and unique? Just checkin in on your grow. Things look great in your world. Keep it up


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 18, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> How is it going blackroses. I am a man who has never smoked a tulip. I may have to try that today after work and school. How did I get this far in life without smoking something so pretty and unique? Just checkin in on your grow. Things look great in your world. Keep it up



Smoke high buddy.. smoke high..


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 18, 2009)

plants looking nice, that tulip looks very legit. one time i fit like 9 grams in a tulip, good night.
look on RIUs faq, theres a bunch of legit methods there as well from OG.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 18, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> plants looking nice, that tulip looks very legit. one time i fit like 9 grams in a tulip, good night.
> look on RIUs faq, theres a bunch of legit methods there as well from OG.


Damn that would have been a giant tulip, would have surely knocked me out.. like this White Choco I've just smoked.. very hard stoner.. damn


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey roses, thought id stop back in and see how your grows going. now that i got the hang of this forum and stuff, looks like its going great  im gonna sub, i wanna see how it goes from now own


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 19, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> hey roses, thought id stop back in and see how your grows going. now that i got the hang of this forum and stuff, looks like its going great  im gonna sub, i wanna see how it goes from now own


Alright bro, awesome having you here and thanks!! I'll have an update later today


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 19, 2009)

alright man, ill be waiting!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, we're in week 6 of flowering now.
Today I flushed both White Rhino's cause It's been 5 full weeks of flowering on top of 5 weeks of vegging and I think it's better to enter the final 5 weeks with freshly flushed soil. 
The El Niño is really starting to grow further since the last time I flushed it, so no regrets flushing it there.
One of the WR's is starting to get yellow leaves.. which is a normal sign in the later stages of flowering. I'm reading more and more journals and tips from growers who've grown WR's and I think I'm going to flower it a week longer to 10 weeks for extra resin production.
Here are some pics, and I also got a youtube clip coming soon.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 20, 2009)

This is going to be one really *FAT!!!* bud


----------



## Sinners (Sep 20, 2009)

Wooha nice bud there! Looks Tasty!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 20, 2009)

Sinners said:


> Wooha nice bud there! Looks Tasty!


Thanks for visiting bro,


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 20, 2009)

whoa damnn roses, really nice bud lol looking fantastic!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> whoa damnn roses, really nice bud lol looking fantastic!!!


 thanks man, I'm really excited to see how they swell up in the final stages of flowering.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

[youtube]AOM9NSPPvFw[/youtube]


----------



## end of the line (Sep 21, 2009)

damn, those look amazing.
I'm jealous..........


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking great over there man!!!! 

You like the expandibles don't you?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

end of the line said:


> damn, those look amazing.
> I'm jealous..........


Lol, don't.. soon you're also going to be smoking some fine ass grass bro..



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking great over there man!!!!
> 
> You like the expandibles don't you?


Thanks a mil man, and thanks for the frequent visits 
What do you mean by expendables?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 21, 2009)

The Expandibles like the reggee band. I swear in every vid you post they are in the background. I think your last movie #3 had ganja smugling right?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> The Expandibles like the reggee band. I swear in every vid you post they are in the background. I think your last movie #3 had ganja smugling right?


Ooh like that lol, yea I love me some Reggae music mon 
Next week I'm playing some Led Zeppelin in the background..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ya reggae never gets old. I'm not a big fan of old rock lol so uhhhhhh...... I'm more of a hip hop/rap person and love me some reggae as well.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Hehe I love music, so it doesn't really matter to me if it's reggae, rock or rap.. I'm sure before week 10 I'll have a clip up with Hip Hop playing in the BG too.
But I'm a big Zeppelin and Pink Floyd fan, so they've got to be in the lineup somewhere..


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Big cheers to SICC for the rep 
Got 2 green blocks now


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey blackroses> Awesome video. That is an awesome idea. Anything new on your predicted yield? That looks very delicious. I will guarantee white rhino makes it onto my next seed order. What is this business with reputation? I don't understand. Sorry to be such a newb bastard


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks bro, Well hmm if I'm going to flower those WR's for 10 weeks then I'm hoping to yield about 60grams from each and hopefully I get 50 from the El Niño.. it's not the best of strains I chose to germinate, hopefully the next one does better..
And I'm vegging another WR which has outgrown all the other germinated seeds I have right now, and for a WR, that's amazing!! it's a fem. seed so I'm going to clone this one and make a mother out of it.. And soon I'm only going to be growing WR's.. They yield very compact hard buds and it's a killer stoner with a great taste and smell..

*And about the reputation points.. I got repped and got an extra green block which is cool


----------



## smooth like peanut butter (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW dude thats great, I have a 600w and 600w HPS lights with digitall ballest, was thinking of ordering the seed of the mighty white rhino...limited on some knowledge and just started with a clone...do you think it would be worth trying or do some and trail and error before investing in seeds


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 21, 2009)

smooth like peanut butter said:


> WOW dude thats great, I have a 600w and 600w HPS lights with digitall ballest, was thinking of ordering the seed of the mighty white rhino...limited on some knowledge and just started with a clone...do you think it would be worth trying or do some and trail and error before investing in seeds



That is exactly what i am doing. i am growing a bagseed that i found, and i am making mistakes and learning before i go to something i really want.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea Tkjoe is right, And since you already got a clone, veg it some and learn how to make new clones from it.
This way you won't even need to buy expensive seeds 
You're also already on a good start with the 600W lamp.. Those Rhino's will really enjoy the lumens, and they'll thank you for it


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 22, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks bro, Well hmm if I'm going to flower those WR's for 10 weeks then I'm hoping to yield about 60grams from each and hopefully I get 50 from the El Niño.. it's not the best of strains I chose to germinate, hopefully the next one does better..
> And I'm vegging another WR which has outgrown all the other germinated seeds I have right now, and for a WR, that's amazing!! it's a fem. seed so I'm going to clone this one and make a mother out of it.. And soon I'm only going to be growing WR's.. They yield very compact hard buds and it's a killer stoner with a great taste and smell..
> 
> *And about the reputation points.. I got repped and got an extra green block which is cool


Sounds like you will have a nice little stash of some beautiful nugs. I hope you post pics of the drying process. I love that pic of yours from your last grow, and I think the buds were in a pyrex pan? Anyway you have my attention over here for the next few weeks!

No I am really a newb bastard. I don't know how to give reputation or what it is at all? s


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 22, 2009)

lol yeah, me aswell this is a neat thread


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 22, 2009)

to give rep click on the scale symbol on the top right corner of your post right next to the post number. Then type the message you want and send rep easy as 1...2...3...


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Sounds like you will have a nice little stash of some beautiful nugs. I hope you post pics of the drying process. I love that pic of yours from your last grow, and I think the buds were in a pyrex pan? Anyway you have my attention over here for the next few weeks!
> 
> No I am really a newb bastard. I don't know how to give reputation or what it is at all? s


No, I haven't harvested the plants yet.. It's just a guesstimation on what the total weight could be considering how the buds look developed at 5.5 weeks of flowering.  



DLC420 said:


> lol yeah, me aswell this is a neat thread


Thanks, but the harvest comes in 4.5 weeks.. make sure you check it out 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> to give rep click on the scale symbol on the top right corner of your post right next to the post number. Then type the message you want and send rep easy as 1...2...3...


Right on man!


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 22, 2009)

so about the guy who said giving rep is easy as 1.....2.....3 i thought it was 1.......2........4


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 22, 2009)

im loving it!!really good stuff!!108grams is sick how ttall did they get ? im getting ready for my first grow im just tryn to cram as much info as i can before i start!!do you know anything about sensi star im thinking about tryn it!i smoked it for the first time a month ago and i was stuck great stuff!!how do i Subscrib?? drop me a line!keep up the great work!!!


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 22, 2009)

yo jhon! welcome to RIU!!  you can subscribe by going up at the top of threads, and clicking on thread tools and hitting subscribe  and yeah i suggest you get all the info you need before you decide to grow, lots of nice people here though to help you with that  weed isnt the most easiest plant in the world to grow


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 22, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> No, I haven't harvested the plants yet.. It's just a guesstimation on what the total weight could be considering how the buds look developed at 5.5 weeks of flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeah ill be right here when you harvest too  and on your next thread if you decide to grow again


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2009)

jhonathenblazer said:


> im loving it!!really good stuff!!108grams is sick how ttall did they get ? im getting ready for my first grow im just tryn to cram as much info as i can before i start!!do you know anything about sensi star im thinking about tryn it!i smoked it for the first time a month ago and i was stuck great stuff!!how do i Subscrib?? drop me a line!keep up the great work!!!


Yoo jhon, Thanks for checking the grow man  It was actually closer to 115 at the 2nd count and that was after I've been smoking it throughout the curing process (couldn't fight the instincts to get couch locked bro ).. So I think the final count would have come at atleast 120grams total.. Which isn't bad for 2 plants under 400W 
Nope I've never tried Sensi Star, but I've seen Sensi Star x Durban Poison (i think) being sold in coffeeshops here, so it must be something good..



DLC420 said:


> yeah ill be right here when you harvest too  and on your next thread if you decide to grow again


Awesome to have you here DLC.. 
I'll try not to disappoint you bro


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 22, 2009)

hows the babys doing?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> hows the babys doing?


These babies are growing slow as fuck..
They're 3 weeks from seed and the White Rhino's in the middle are already over 4 weeks.. 
Temp. 32ºC
RH. 57%

I started the larger plants and the clones (who aren't growing at all...) on nutes..
I'm watering them once every 48 hours now cause the temp. is high..
I'm also giving them a CO2 boost with 3 bottles of sugar/water and yeast. 
Also got a humidifier in there and my water containers..

Strains:
White Rhino's 2
Blue Cheese 4
Northern Light (there are 2 in there, but I'm pulling one out tomorrow)
El Niño 4
2 Unknown Feminized strains from Cerez seeds.


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 22, 2009)

oh damn lol. they're looking fantastic in the picture, and yeah it normally takes a little while for them to get going then before you know it they'll be blowing up so fast


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 22, 2009)

lol exactly.. and they're looking healthier by the day, so that's what counts..
Have to buy some soil and pots this week to have them all repotted next week.


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 22, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> lol exactly.. and they're looking healthier by the day, so that's what counts..
> Have to buy some soil and pots this week to have them all repotted next week.


Hey Blackroses,
The babies look great. They are looking very green and health. 
How's everything in the Netherlands these days?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh wow its gonna get crowed I can see . Whats the plan with all of those good looking laidies?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Blackroses,
> The babies look great. They are looking very green and health.
> How's everything in the Netherlands these days?


Yoo aaron, thanks man..
It's all good here.. we had some good weather during the weekend and that's just splendid for us here.. cause next to London I think we have the worst weather in Western Europe.. I haven't seen real sunshine since my last vacation in December  But the weed is great.. and I'll take that above good weather anyday 



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Oh wow its gonna get crowed I can see . Whats the plan with all of those good looking laidies?


lol, indeed.. plan is to get a bigger tent 
Right now I have my HomeBox S and my friend has a DR100, As soon as they're completely ready I'll start flowering them here and in his tent, and hopefully I'll have one more soon.
And well if there isn't room left, I always got my DIY growbox I can put them in to veg further.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hell ya sounds like a plan. I was thinking you were gonna put half of 'em over at the 600w. I'm excited about your NL's I really want to grow some here soon I just can't seem to find northern light fem seeds which sucks...


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

You should actually.. NL is a really awesome strain, The ones I grew which were of pretty great quality were actually pretty cheaply bought from "High Quality seed company"
And yea the company name speaks alot


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gotcha Ya I been looking but the only stuff I could find was either Sensi Seeds Northern Lights or crosses with NL. I'm not spending 120.00 us dollars on 5 fem seeds so Sensi is out of the question. I'll find some I know I'll come across some somewhere hehehe.


----------



## Will you smoke with me (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude I love your Grow Room, I just started my first grow journal too and im using a similar room, do you have any problems with heat control im afraid im going to burn my babies, but back to yours i can't wait to see what happens ill be watching to see how it goes


----------



## Will you smoke with me (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh and plus rep for sure


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

Will you smoke with me said:


> Dude I love your Grow Room, I just started my first grow journal too and im using a similar room, do you have any problems with heat control im afraid im going to burn my babies, but back to yours i can't wait to see what happens ill be watching to see how it goes


Thanks alot bro, I have some heat issues, but it's well under control now.. all you need sometimes is an extra intake and some fans 
What are you going to grow?



Will you smoke with me said:


> Oh and plus rep for sure


Alright thanks man, unfortunately you should be more active in the forum in order for your reps to have credibility.. But it's all good bro.. Imma rep you back here to get you started..


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 23, 2009)

lol yeah roses, looks like a bigger tent will be needed  gonna get too packed in there it looks. everyones gonna be up in everybodys faces then fights end up happening! and thats always bad


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 23, 2009)

dont need no plant gang bangin up in there happenin


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> dont need no plant gang bangin up in there happenin


Well I do love me some girl on girl action.. maybe the plants won't disappoint 
lol.. I think I'm going for the DR120 or DR150.. I just need to be able to hold 6 plants so 120 should be enough.. but 150 I can also place a fan in there without crowding things up..

We'll see.. Cause I'll also have to buy Nutes and a new lamp/reflector/carbon filter.. pfff but it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shit just use a plant to put forward for the new setup man I'm sure it won't set you back to much that way. Whats the size of the Dr150 6x6? bigger smaller?


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 23, 2009)

You are really rolling now. Thats sweet you are getting a bigger tent. I have been thinking about a tent. You can really fill those tents up. No wasted space. I hate to keep asking but what is reputation and how do you give it


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 24, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Shit just use a plant to put forward for the new setup man I'm sure it won't set you back to much that way. Whats the size of the Dr150 6x6? bigger smaller?


Lol, I really wish I could just use a plant, but the sad truth is I live in Amsterdam and I won't be getting more then 4$ a gram is I'm selling weed to friends, neighbors or anyone for that matter.. So I'd rather just use it myself then 
To be honest a friend of mine in Paris told me they sell 0.6grams of the worst ganja in the world for 25-30 euros (~44USD) there and he would buy all my weed from me for 7.50 euros/ gram (~11$) so he could make 300% on those.. I told him I'd think about it.. I've sent weed over to other parts of the world by post before.. but never really became a supplier 

I also thought about it and I'm getting the HomeBox XL (48" x 48" x 79.2"). I don't have enough room for a DR150 unfortunately.. But I can still fit 8 medium sized plants in 4gal pots in there.



wonderblunder said:


> You are really rolling now. Thats sweet you are getting a bigger tent. I have been thinking about a tent. You can really fill those tents up. No wasted space. I hate to keep asking but what is reputation and how do you give it


Thanks blunder!! I've been wanting a bigger tent for some time now.. 3 plants just won't do it in yield for me.. I smoke alot!!! 
Sorry to not have answered you correctly but that's only because I thought someone else addressed this before..
But reputation points are given from members to members.. when you exceed 100 points you'll get 1 additional green block.
You can give someone a rep. by clicking on the scale in the right upper corner of their message, then typing something in and preferably with your name so the person can see from who it came. And who knows maybe they'll rep you back and you'll accumulate more..
You can also increase your reputation by being active or having alot of time as a member on the website I think... (someone should correct me here if I'm wrong). 

Oh you could only give a person 1 rep for every 100 reps you send out.. so use it wisely lol...


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks alot guy now i know how to rep and subscribe nice!also i have to say you guys are great,im a quick learner and im learning so much from you guys!what would be a good first grow for a newbe such as myself???i have been reading grow books for like seven months plus watching every youtube clip,plus grasscity for like 5 months,and i just joined this!i think i got it now i gotta just do it!!your plants look REALLY GOOD!!!!


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 24, 2009)

cool beans DLC good looking!!!!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just do it man pick you a strain that really appeals to you and run like the wind brother. What setups are you thinking about? I'd suggest getting your feet wet in soil and if you really wanna make the switch to hydro do it after a couple grows, you'll thank yourself in the long run.


----------



## Will you smoke with me (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha i didnt even know how weak my +rep was, For sure though, so juice up my intake huh alright. im growing some chrystal its hybrid, its supposed to have pretty high yields and get you oober high.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya man start a grow journal put the link in you signature and your get people to come. Being active in the forums is also how you get your journals read and posted back in or +repped.


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 24, 2009)

yes i was planning on soil for the first grow my closet is 3'9"D*2'6"W*8'H what size light do u think i should use 600w hps or 400?i thought 400 was good enough but after reading this thread i think 600 is better!how many plants should i put in this space?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Man oh man I wish lived over there. Sensimilla over here is 20 a g for some ok stuff and anywhere to 30 a g for some funk.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 24, 2009)

@jhonathenblazer

Hey bro, glad to hear you're thinking about starting your grow.. I think most of us here learned or are learning how to grow plants from watching threads on forums or DVD's and books.
So it's really cool you'd like to start and for a tent of those measurements I think you should go with a 600W lamp.. 
And it all depends on what kind of grow you'd want to attempt.. if you want many small plants I think you could fit 15 pots in there definitely.. But the yields per plant aren't going to be staggering or anything.. I'm thinking of doing 7 or 8 medium sized plants hoping to yield about 60 grams each (about 2oz.)
But you could also go with 4 large plants and make an attempt at getting maybe 5 oz. a plant it's all possible.. 
And like firekilla said, picking a strain is something you should feel comfortable doing cause this is what you're going to be smoking soon..
For ease of growing and a wonderful weed, I'd recommend Northern Light.. for pain in the ass growing and top quality ganja.. go White Rhino 
So it's all about what you want in the end ofcourse.. so get your equipment up and start a journal 

And green I feel your pain bro.. but I know the sad reality man.. Some places I know they ask the most ridiculous prices for weed full of seeds...
And worst of all is that it doesn't even make you high...


*Update**

Anyways got an update coming tomorrow.. major one, plants aren't doing too well..
I was a bit upset today and didn't take pictures, but the burning has gotten worst and it's all because of some major temp. fluctuations in the room where they're growing..
The temp. in the room swings from 82 to 98, and it's affected one of the White Rhino's and the El Niño drastically.. the plants are completely stunned and have not grown for the past week I'm affraid.. or atleast I haven't seen any further growth.
I added a small intake fan in there but I think it needs a much bigger exhaust fan..
What's happening is that the room temp. is so high that it sucks moisture out of the leaves and what's left is nutrients to cause a burn.
So even though the leaf tips don't seem burned, and one can say it's nutrient deficiency, it's actually an awful ugly burn.. 
If anyone got some tips or ideas on whats up, please comment..

I'll have some pics up tomorrow so you guy can see.. It's really fucked up cause the plants were doing so nice..

Btw.
I lowered the nutrient intake by about 20% to start the end flowering.. And also raised the lamp higher..
PH at 6.5
EC at 2.0


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 24, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> @jhonathenblazer
> 
> Hey bro, glad to hear you're thinking about starting your grow.. I think most of us here learned or are learning how to grow plants from watching threads on forums or DVD's and books.
> So it's really cool you'd like to start and for a tent of those measurements I think you should go with a 600W lamp..
> ...


hey blackroses i was jus wondering how big does the plant gotta b in veg stage before u put it in flowering to get like say 5 oz? or even 4? do u no by n e chance sorry about the random question i was reading ur post and it caught my attention because im confused on wen i should flower but im thinking about next week.. cheak out my update if u'd like in my sig.


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanksalot BR I will keep you posted on my strain selection I think I'll go with the 4or 5plants! Sorry your plants are not doing good.hopefully you get them back on track!!good luck!!and thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 24, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> hey blackroses i was jus wondering how big does the plant gotta b in veg stage before u put it in flowering to get like say 5 oz? or even 4? do u no by n e chance sorry about the random question i was reading ur post and it caught my attention because im confused on wen i should flower but im thinking about next week.. cheak out my update if u'd like in my sig.


Can't really say what size they should be, cause I think it all depends on what strain you're growing.. Most Indica's normally won't even get much taller than 3 feet.. So they're vegged to maybe 1 feet and then triggered for flowering.. What you should do is then veg it to 1'8" or 2 feet, and then trigger flowering.. And the best way to do this is to veg is as long as possible in a small pot, this will make sure the root system is very strong and well developed.. so when you transfer it into your bigger pot, it will grow out immediately.. Thus making the veg period slightly shorted then if it would have been vegged to 2 feet in a large pot from the beginning. 
If I would have made the choice right now I would veg some G13 to slightly higher then a foot and a half and then flower for 10. Think you could score 150 grams per plant that way if you train/top and fim your plants.



jhonathenblazer said:


> Thanksalot BR I will keep you posted on my strain selection I think I'll go with the 4or 5plants! Sorry your plants are not doing good.hopefully you get them back on track!!good luck!!and thanks for your advice!!!


Thanks bro I hope they do, read my message above for my input on strain choice


----------



## lpetal (Sep 24, 2009)

looking good how do I start my seeds


----------



## the union (Sep 25, 2009)

nice thread man..im planing on growing 9 white rhino plants soon  
thans for lots of usefull information.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 26, 2009)

Think I just repped you BR. I hope so. Still don't fully understand it. 4X4 tent is big enough for lots of stuff. I just saw a post about 4lbs from a 4X4 tent. 1800ws all cooltubed with an excessive vent system. Just shows anythings possible


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2009)

lpetal said:


> looking good how do I start my seeds


Thanks alot, Well it's allot to answer here, so I'll direct you to a youtube vid you could check to learn about the germination process..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAkrkmsBffo
It's from Jason Wilcox, a cannabis activist in Canada.




the union said:


> nice thread man..im planing on growing 9 white rhino plants soon
> thans for lots of usefull information.


Alright man!! you're going to enjoy it.. 
Here are some tips:
-Keep the PH stable.. this plant reacts very quickly to fluctuations and gets easily stunned. (this goes for most cannabis plants)
- Veg a bit longer then normal, cause this is a very short indica and you want a good growth to train it well before triggering flowering.
- Top and Fimm it!!!! They'll thank you in the end..



wonderblunder said:


> Think I just repped you BR. I hope so. Still don't fully understand it. 4X4 tent is big enough for lots of stuff. I just saw a post about 4lbs from a 4X4 tent. 1800ws all cooltubed with an excessive vent system. Just shows anythings possible


Yea I think so too.. even though I'd never use cooltubes.. waste of spectrum.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2009)

Alright guys, the plants have been through hell and back these couple of weeks, and they've survived... some what.. 
Sadly the growth has been stunned down completely for the last 2 weeks.. The plant was also suffering from heat stress which in turn I believe made the buds lose resin glands.. cause the leaves were covered in white.. and now it's just burned.
But we actually managed to get everything under control now, after some redesigning of the room, we managed to get the tent in another corner and now the temp. inside is in the very low 80's and the RH at 40% constantly during light hours.
The plants have now just starting to recover and with 4 full weeks left before harvest I think it's about time they start swelling up...

PH we keep at 6.5
EC at 1.9

Here are some pics:
(look closely and you'll see burns on the leaves..)


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 26, 2009)

wonderful looking roses  cant wait for harvest time


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2009)

lol, well then you know how I feel.. alas.. still 4 weeks to go 
But go check Dillweeds harvest pics.. some crazy looking buds in there


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 26, 2009)

alright


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn looking good. You didn't burn 'em to bad bro they should pull through and previal. Better luck next time now you know so all hope not lost hahaha.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks bro, keeping the positive spin on things right lol..
But I am planning on taking my vegging WR seedling and turning her clone into a mother so I can grow White Rhino's perpetually in the future.
I think I'm really getting them under control now, so it's not going to be an upset again..


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 26, 2009)

hey blackrose how long did u veg. them for bro?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

I vegged these 6 weeks, but they were still small at 5 weeks.. should have gone an extra week for more growth.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

The seedlings are still vegging ofcourse (until the current are ready to harvest, so 4 more weeks).
The White Rhino's in the back and the Blue Cheese are at day 26 of veg.
The smaller ones have 21 days and 18 days old.
They're still growing very slowly compared to other plants I've had.. like the previous Northern Light was already in flowering after 22 days of vegging. But it's all my own fault for not setting the conditions right for them from the start. 

I still have the Northern Light thats in the left upper corner.. it hasn't grown shit in 18 days.. but it's not wasting any space, so I'll leave it there until I repot everything and then I'm using it's pot and throwing it away.
The Unknown strain that's in the center was the one in the water bottle before.. it was completely stunted in there and I hope it will shoot out now or it's also going in the trash.

I'm also on nutrients..
PH: 5.8
EC: 1.4
Temp. ~83º
RH: ~55%


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

So I just started doing some LST on some of the girls. Just a few just to promote further branch development. 

My tools and the Blue Cheese model of choice:








First some bending and training








Now some topping


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

Additional LST:







The more sunlight the stem gets, the more it's going to promote further growth.
I did this one just 1 of the girls, to see some noticeable difference in growth structure.


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 27, 2009)

damn roses, i like that lighter in your last pics loll where did you get that?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

I ordered a 30$ bong piece from Grasscity and it came broken after it took 1 month to receive it (while living in Amsterdam.. where they're shipment warehouse is located, go figure..) so I received a replacement bong piece with a 12.91$ Gift Box (as a gift ofcourse)..
http://www.grasscity.com/smoking-gift-box-filled.html

The Lighter came in the gift box..
You can't beat that service
Great company!!!! I would definitely order there again..

Btw. I only received it cause I called them up incredibly pissed off.. I mean to wait 1 month to get something shipped out of your own backyard in a way and then receiving it broken.. I think you can imagine how pissed I would have been


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 27, 2009)

sweet lol nice nice


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

Alright guys enjoy it 


                 

[youtube]alynMJ96T2Q[/youtube]


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 27, 2009)

great video  gj roses!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 27, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> great video  gj roses!


Thanks bro,


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 28, 2009)

nice video of the ladies man ... looking great!


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 28, 2009)

GREAT SONG GOTTA LOVE TUPAC!!good vid im happy to see your plants are getting better(i had faith in your skills!!LOL)i cant wait to see in four weeks!! keep up the good work!!ALL YOU GUYS ON THIS SITE FUCKING RULE!!!!REAL TALK!!


----------



## Cheese101 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ye Man I Like What You Doin


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 28, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Alright guys enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sooo depressed, all I have flowering are sum slow ass bagseed sativas!! I think about the same flowering time as yours and nowhere near as fat!!! I ordered some G13 white widow, and Dinafem Blue Widow!! I can't wait to have some fast little fatty Indicas!! Very Nice Grow and Journal.. + rep


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking looking good man those colas are gonna start really filling in here in the next couple weeks keep the good work bro.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking awesome, I Love the videos you put. I thought pictures of plants were enough, but I love how the pics move. Very cool. Maybe someday I can do this. I have never ordered from grasscity but always got the vibe there was something funny with them. Sounds like you had an experience. Cheers on the free smoking gift box. Anything free, is good with me. You are doing a damn good job on those girls.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> nice video of the ladies man ... looking great!


Thanks bro, and thanks for the constant visits  
Will be paying your journal a visit as soon as I finish this sentence  



jhonathenblazer said:


> GREAT SONG GOTTA LOVE TUPAC!!good vid im happy to see your plants are getting better(i had faith in your skills!!LOL)i cant wait to see in four weeks!! keep up the good work!!ALL YOU GUYS ON THIS SITE FUCKING RULE!!!!REAL TALK!!


Hahah, I was actually at one point in my life really interested in Tupac.. some of his lyrics are poetic.. Yess!! they are indeed recovering the stress upon stress upon stress I've let them endured. And to thank me, they're all still females..  



Cheese101 said:


> Ye Man I Like What You Doin


Pass me that bong dude.... 



Stgeneziz said:


> Im sooo depressed, all I have flowering are sum slow ass bagseed sativas!! I think about the same flowering time as yours and nowhere near as fat!!! I ordered some G13 white widow, and Dinafem Blue Widow!! I can't wait to have some fast little fatty Indicas!! Very Nice Grow and Journal.. + rep


G13 x White Widow??.. whoa!! that sounds like awesome shit!!
I think it all has to do with 4 simple rules:
- Train your plants properly (top bend fim) them. Make sure all branches have equal light distribution, make sure you turn your plants around as much as possible. Top them while they're still young so you'll have some nice cola's, Fim them at the right spots so you'll end up with fat ass nugs. 
- Have a good amount of lumens on them (400W/600W+) CFL's are fun to look at, but honestly don't do as good of a job as HPS's)
- Soil quality and nutrients.
Make sure your soil is airy and can drain yet hold moisture appropriately. 
- And most importantly but easily forgotten keep the growing area well ventilated. This will help avoid pests and keep the buds nice and healthy.

I had problems with heat cause I moved my plants to a different area that wasn't fit for my growing style. So we had to adjust it a bit and now it's better but still not what I would want my plants growing in.. The temps are still a bit too high.




greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking looking good man those colas are gonna start really filling in here in the next couple weeks keep the good work bro.


Thanks alot gfk! 
I'm really hoping to see some swelling this coming week.
It's now or never I guess 




wonderblunder said:


> Looking awesome, I Love the videos you put. I thought pictures of plants were enough, but I love how the pics move. Very cool. Maybe someday I can do this. I have never ordered from grasscity but always got the vibe there was something funny with them. Sounds like you had an experience. Cheers on the free smoking gift box. Anything free, is good with me. You are doing a damn good job on those girls.


Hahah you got that right man.. They really know how to please potheads I guess.. Cause I was so ready to just ask for the refund. But they quickly eased me out with a gift box and by that time I didn't even know it was so expensive.. I mean it's almost half the price of what I ordered from them.
And funny enough the replacement order and the gift box took 2 days to get here (it's as if the manager took a ride to my house and dropped everything in the mailbox) Which is fine by me 

Thanks man!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

I gave her a fucking chance to grow and this is how she repays me 

She got maggots all over her.. especially on the underside she had like 10.. So I immediately pulled her out (should have done so a while ago since she was the only one lagging this badly behind).
So out of 4 Northern Light's there but 1 left... And these came in the same pack as the best 2 Northern Lights I've ever planted.. Glad I overdid it a bit and germinated 4 and not just 2 like the rest.
I checked all my other girls and they're all bug free.. but I'm spraying them anyways tonight when the lights turn off.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok here they are now.. moved them up around a bit so there's equal light distribution through the tent.

Temp: 27.9ºC (82.2ºF)
RH: 64%
PH feeding: 5.8 all the plants
EC: 1.6 (large plants)
EC: 1.4 (small)

Plants are being fed/watered every 3 days.


----------



## ganjman (Sep 29, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Yea I did, Remo inspired me to make my own Tulip, and last night I did one again.. was even better then the first



aha! So it's not just me who watches urban grower hahahaha


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

lol nopes, we're all urban growers here 
I also watch Jason Wilcox.. I think his channel is Jason0930


----------



## Cheese101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks For Poppin By Mate They Lookin Good Man Unlucky With Those Maggots Man


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ewwwww maggots fucking suck bro sorry to hear that. Order you same organic pesticide off the internet should take care of 'em. I have organocide that works great. Although I just go to my local hydro store and pick it up. They should have some on the internet somewhere, I'm sure of it.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheese101 said:


> Thanks For Poppin By Mate They Lookin Good Man Unlucky With Those Maggots Man


No problemo dude.. and yea it sucks, but the rest are all clean.



greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ewwwww maggots fucking suck bro sorry to hear that. Order you same organic pesticide off the internet should take care of 'em. I have organocide that works great. Although I just go to my local hydro store and pick it up. They should have some on the internet somewhere, I'm sure of it.


Yess actually I have some organic pesticides here.. So tonight I'll be spraying all of them to avoid any further shit. 
Thanks for the tips bro,


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 29, 2009)

ouch!! sorry about the maggots, I've had my share of problems through this first grow! thank god for RIU.... 

the veg room looks great!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks bro!!
I got some great pics coming later.. I wanted to place them now, but I forgot my camera in the car.. and I'm one lazy pothead as you can imagine


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

*Look at this sea-creature here..* 







*
FAT ASS!!! Bud..














*


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 29, 2009)

nice, looks like you can fit more in there.


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 29, 2009)

damn roses, thats some good porn send me the link tosee some more! lol


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 29, 2009)

blackroses said:


> *look at this sea-creature here..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

pot porn!!!! Wowzerz!!!!!! Man this shit is beautiful homie..... I cant wait and hope i get to this..... Mad propz cuz....


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

buckd316 said:


> nice, looks like you can fit more in there.


Yups I can, and for the next grow I shall 



DLC420 said:


> damn roses, thats some good porn send me the link tosee some more! lol


lol, more will come soon my friend..
I'll guarantee you that!! in 2-3 weeks they'll all be completely done and you'll have some nice shots to enjoy 



jammin screw said:


> pot porn!!!! Wowzerz!!!!!! Man this shit is beautiful homie..... I cant wait and hope i get to this..... Mad propz cuz....


Whahah thanks jammin, stick around and hopefully you won't be disappointed


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 29, 2009)

fucking shit roses, cant wait for harvest time


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 30, 2009)

Dude!! I need an effing HPS light!!!! that does it!! (runs to store)


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

GO get that lamp Stgeneziz 

While you're installing it.. please enjoy my babies.. 

(THIS WAS 7 DAYS BEFORE: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/227970-white-rhino-x-el-ni-11.html#post3124113)


----------



## Silentbobs son (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent jobs, BR. Only one more week for you to wait. I started the final pruning of my indoor girls last night and they get the final cut Friday. The girls in the greenhouse are still about three weeks behind yours but the outdoor yield is worth the wait. I can't wait to see your cutting pics.


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Sep 30, 2009)

Great pics BR!!I can even see what looks like a piece of hair on plant in pic no 5!(black hair right side)Man im lovin your cam it takes great shots!(what kind is it again?)i got a Canon Rebel Xti i purchased like 5 months ago (700$ still in box)I cant wait for my first grow,so ill have a good reason to open it!Your plants are looking good good good!!!i almost have my strains selected as soon as im done ill let you know!!Great shit brother!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Silentbobs son said:


> Excellent jobs, BR. Only one more week for you to wait. I started the final pruning of my indoor girls last night and they get the final cut Friday. The girls in the greenhouse are still about three weeks behind yours but the outdoor yield is worth the wait. I can't wait to see your cutting pics.


Thanks bro, I'll check your journal out asap. 



jhonathenblazer said:


> Great pics BR!!I can even see what looks like a piece of hair on plant in pic no 5!(black hair right side)Man im lovin your cam it takes great shots!(what kind is it again?)i got a Canon Rebel Xti i purchased like 5 months ago (700$ still in box)I cant wait for my first grow,so ill have a good reason to open it!Your plants are looking good good good!!!i almost have my strains selected as soon as im done ill let you know!!Great shit brother!!!


Hahaha I know right.. It's not mine.. I have a military 0.5" cut.. But I saw it too  
The cam is Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ7

The dimensions on those shots were narrowed down 75%.. The ones I have I can see pretty much inside the trichs if I zoom in.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright so next week I'm taking a clone out of one of the White Rhino's and I'm going to build a DWC Bubbler to grow it in..
I bought a 30L reservoir box and I'm going to be rebuilding it as soon as I get the other stuff..
- Air Stone
- Hydro net pot
- Some pebbles
- Pump

(And don't worry, I didn't spray inside..)


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmm looks good. What made you get that pot? They have kits for 5gl buckets so that you can just swap lids out for a net pot lid.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Hmmm looks good. What made you get that pot? They have kits for 5gl buckets so that you can just swap lids out for a net pot lid.


Well the lid has a smooth surface, so it's going to be easy to cut, it's very strong so it's not going to bend inwards or anything and well it costs 4.99
For a 30L bucket I could hold about 20L underneath the roots and have a large air stone for maximum bubbles. I read somewhere more bubbles = more yield.. well I'm all up for more yield so bring it on!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, that setup looks pimp!! Only 1 question, is that's clear lid? I couldn't tell from the pic.. In any case I would wrap my lid in mylar or aluminum tape to keep the light out and reflect sum light at the same time. I'm sure u know this, but no light in the res at All!! unless u like algae that is.. Also, more bubbles mo betta! I use 4 12" airstones with 2 dual pumps. But I'll be getting sum better air pupmps soon!! (the air pumps are the key) get the best one u cAn, even if u don't need it. U can always split the air line to other airstones. Hope that helps =)


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd spray paint the lid white if you can. That will help keep rez temps down. Also, a dual outlet air pump is a much better buy than a single outlet


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Hey, that setup looks pimp!! Only 1 question, is that's clear lid? I couldn't tell from the pic.. In any case I would wrap my lid in mylar or aluminum tape to keep the light out and reflect sum light at the same time. I'm sure u know this, but no light in the res at All!! unless u like algae that is.. Also, more bubbles mo betta! I use 4 12" airstones with 2 dual pumps. But I'll be getting sum better air pupmps soon!! (the air pumps are the key) get the best one u cAn, even if u don't need it. U can always split the air line to other airstones. Hope that helps =)





tom__420 said:


> I'd spray paint the lid white if you can. That will help keep rez temps down. Also, a dual outlet air pump is a much better buy than a single outlet



I just started and I'm already getting help.. This is going to be easier then I thought. Thanks guys!! 
I'm going to put mylar on the lid once I've already made the cut out for the net pot.
Honestly I was just looking for pumps online.. And Im in-between a dual pump or a quad 550L/hour pump (about 145 gallons/hour).
But with this small reservoir tank 4 air stones would be too much.
So I'm just going to use 2x 4.75" round air stones







think this is going to be enough?


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 30, 2009)

sorry, i'm not familiar with that bubble disk, 
this is the only bubble disk i'm familiar with, and might be perfect for your bucket!! 

*5 inch bubble disk*






You can also just use the small version of this, they come in 6" i believe
*regular airstone*






you could use 2 of these and be perfect!!

BTW, I love those square buckets. Very efficient use of space IMO.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> sorry, i'm not familiar with that bubble disk,
> this is the only bubble disk i'm familiar with, and might be perfect for your bucket!!
> 
> *5 inch bubble disk*
> ...



I see those longer air stones have 2 ends.. Should both ends be connected to an air pomp? Or is one end sealed?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 30, 2009)

One end is sealed but can be unsealed to connect airstones in a series. I use two of those long airstones, they work great


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright awesome.. I think I'm ordering 3x 10" air stones
With a 9000cc per minute air pump.. The price is good and I could use a cross connector to put all 3 of the air stones in the bucket.
If more bubbles = better root development then I think my mother plant will be just fine.
If all goes well I'll make one more to veg and flower a haze.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds great! keep us posted.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 30, 2009)

Haze huh? Make sure its got atleast a little indica in her or she is just gonna stretch stretch stretch stretch and WAY OUTGROW your rhinos. I deffinately underestimated the power of the haze till growing one. And WOW the only thing they want to do is GROW hahaha. Anyways I look forward to seeing you complete the challenge so lets get started haha.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh definitely some nice haze.. I was thinking G13..
If I do a DWC grow I should have a bigger container then what I'm going to use for my White Rhino mother.. WR's rarely ever get taller then 2 feet under normal vegging.
This would also have to be in a different house.. (I'm planning on moving to a bigger place soon and will hopefully have an entire room for my plants..)
I'm looking for a place with an extra 10x13 room so I can build it into a flowering room.
I'll make sure I always have atleast 10 White Rhino's vegging, so when the flowering room is clear, they're all big and tall.
The rest of the space I'll use to grow G13, NYC Diesel and Chocolope.
Maybe one day I'll grow me some Super Silver Haze and Kali Mist too.. 

Btw.
I just ordered the pump, 3x 10" air stones, tubes and tube connectors online, hopefully they'll all be here early next week so I can finish the job.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see what you pull up next. I have a hydrobucket going now as well. I started the plant in a rotorooter cube, and then into a perlite and vermiculite mix, and then into the hydro bucket with hydroton. I am not confident in hydro, so I have no idea how its going.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 1, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I can't wait to see what you pull up next. I have a hydrobucket going now as well. I started the plant in a rotorooter cube, and then into a perlite and vermiculite mix, and then into the hydro bucket with hydroton. I am not confident in hydro, so I have no idea how its going.


I've got 2 diff hydro setups goin, DWC, and Ebb and Flow. For vegging, I don't think theres an easier and more efficient way than BP or DWC, the plants LOVE it. For flowering, the E-n-O sys works great, but I am currently doing a bubble bucket in flowering also just to get a comparison. Feel free to ask questions in any of my threads or right here if its ok with BR....


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 1, 2009)

Fine by me bro, I could learn a ton from you I'm sure!
Can't wait to receive the order so I can start making the damn thing..


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Oct 4, 2009)

HEY GUYS!i have not been on in a couple day's so im just sayn HOWDY!BR i cant wait to see the setup!!!you guys really fucking inspire me!!I got two new issues of high times so im in heaven!!!!to all of my rollitup friends KEEP DOIN WHAT YOUR DOIN YOU GUYS RULE!!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo guys, been really busy.. updates coming soon!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a small one:

I topped most of them today and did some fiming on the Blue Cheese's and remaining Northern Light.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 6, 2009)

Good job BR, all the girls look happy!! Come check out my new Grow, featuring WW and BW!!(red link in my sig) Just got it goin. =)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

mmmm that looks yummy^^^^^^^^..... subscribed  and good evenning.... toke


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 7, 2009)

looking real good BR, hope you find a nice new home for all those girls. Nothing like have a closet or tent full of girls around all the time!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking good bro hows ur flowering going for the other wuns? how long has it been in flowering now?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> mmmm that looks yummy^^^^^^^^..... subscribed  and good evenning.... toke


LOL, awesome stuff bro, I'm also subscribed to your journal now 



wonderblunder said:


> looking real good BR, hope you find a nice new home for all those girls. Nothing like have a closet or tent full of girls around all the time!


I hope so too bro, and yesss I can't wait to have a nice SOG going..



newbganjafarma said:


> Looking good bro hows ur flowering going for the other wuns? how long has it been in flowering now?


Yo man, it's not going all that good.. 
The heat stress during weeks 5 to 7 were enough to completely stun the growth down.. But they're still swelling up..
The White Rhino's have about 2 weeks left.. All trichs are still clear..

I hope I can manage to get some pics and a vid up soon.. 

Again sorry for the lack of updates.. been really busy lately.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

last night I actually just sat and stared at your plants for about an hour or so just zoning and thinking .......


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> last night I actually just sat and stared at your plants for about an hour or so just zoning and thinking .......


No shit.. me too 
Glad you're enjoying my girls bro!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 8, 2009)

Remember the twins?








I don't think they could win a look-a-like contest now..


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 8, 2009)

shes looking good roses  keep it up!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks DLC!!

Here's another image I'll be uploading more of.. it's a fim'd top on one of the Blue Cheese plants..
You can clearly see how the bud sites are starting to develope for further growth.

These plants are going to be amazing.. 
And Hopefully I'll have a nice place for them to grow soon enough


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah no joke! still looks good keep it up


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 8, 2009)

What up roses been busy lately Ill give the new grow a look. I flipped through a few pages the first grow looked good real good. Now its time to check out the new grow ladies look good so far.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 8, 2009)

very very nice BR, keep it up bro....


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 9, 2009)

Bey BR, looks real good. Another round! Excuse me but what was the overall yield of your WR grow? I am getting a SOG going right now which I cant wait for. Nic big single colas, small 1-2 gallon pots, its right up my alley. The twins are looking good. Goodluck


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 9, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> yeah no joke! still looks good keep it up


Thanks bro, 



lonleysmoka said:


> What up roses been busy lately Ill give the new grow a look. I flipped through a few pages the first grow looked good real good. Now its time to check out the new grow ladies look good so far.


Thanks for taking time to check my grow  



Stgeneziz said:


> very very nice BR, keep it up bro....


Will do that  



wonderblunder said:


> Bey BR, looks real good. Another round! Excuse me but what was the overall yield of your WR grow? I am getting a SOG going right now which I cant wait for. Nic big single colas, small 1-2 gallon pots, its right up my alley. The twins are looking good. Goodluck


They're still in flowering blunder.. I'm sorry for the lack of pics.. but they're coming soon...
If you do a single cola SOG, then under 1000W you should be able to get an oz. per plant if not a little more.
If I had 1000W lamps I would have done a SOG method too.. definitely


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's another update from my plants vegging at home..
I swear this will be the last veg. update until I get some real bud porn up... 

This is one of the Blue Cheese I've been playing around with.. topping all branches, fiming it, bending and some LST.
This is a 80/20 Indica cross..








*Canopy shot*









A single lady I took out, repotted into 3gal pot and placed under a single 250W MH.
The tent was getting crowded.. someone had to move out until I get a bigger tent.
I will start the training process with her this week.. I think the roots should be developed enough right now.









Edit*

This was exactly 1 month ago (sept. 9th): https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/227970-white-rhino-x-el-ni-5.html#post3055296


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn roses that bluecheese cutting shot up fast!! She is looking to be a real pleaser in the future to me.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 9, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> One of my plants is starting to show some signs of feeding problems.. (actually both of them)..
> Who can help me figure this one out???
> The older fan leaf is starting to become yellow and is curling inwards..
> Is this a sign of nutrient deficiency?
> This is only seen on the White Rhino's...


I dont know enough about plant problems but I do refer to these threads https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/195098-deficiency-problems-middle-flowering-need.html

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/tables.html

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/tables.html 

Hope you find the problem.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok guys, it's been a couple of weeks I think without any update, but I've been busy and disappointed at the plants that I didn't take much time to go take some pics of them. 
This is week 9 of 11for the El Niño and one of the White Rhino's I'm also sending it to 11 weeks.
The other WR is already flushing and will get chopped as soon as the trichomes turn 80% amber and 20% milky.
They're about 100% milky right now. 
And the other 2 plants are still 100% clear.


I'm also apartment hunting and as soon as I have a bigger place I'll do a nice grow journal again for sure!

But here they are.. mind you they've gone through some serious heat stress and they haven't grown much.. one of the White Rhino's have swollen much more then the rest, but it's also the one that was affected the most..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry bout the heat stress....

place right next door to me is available for rent 

they are still looking like great smoke...... don't come down on yourself, your doing the best job you can


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 10, 2009)

Gettin close!!! I don't care what you say *BR*, those girls are gonna be some great smoke!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sorry bout the heat stress....
> 
> place right next door to me is available for rent
> 
> they are still looking like great smoke...... don't come down on yourself, your doing the best job you can


Thanks tld, The temperatures in there sometimes can get to 94ºF, the RH is usually below 40% too. 



Stgeneziz said:


> Gettin close!!! I don't care what you say *BR*, those girls are gonna be some great smoke!


lol, thanks man, I hope you're right


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

how is your intake situation? could that be the issue? or exhaust?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> how is your intake situation? could that be the issue? or exhaust?


Well the issue is the plants aren't at my place anymore.. and since the very day I moved them there the problems started.. It has to do with the exhaust.. The fan is too small for the size of that particular tent.
We added two intake fans and it did drop the temp significantly, but still on hotter days it's unbearable for the ladies..
My next grow will be kept at my own place and hopefully I won't have to deal with these situations..
First I need to move out of this apartment.. it's too full right now and I can't add a bigger tent. But soon....


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Those are fat, don't be dissapointed,


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 10, 2009)

I was having similiar problems with my tent mate, I whacked in a cool tube that has a fan on one end that sits in the middle of my tent, n then it goes over the light n connects to my outake fan, so essentially I'm using 2 fans 2 push/pull all the air out of my room, n since I have I've seen 4 degrees celcius come off my temp. Sitting pretty @ 23.5 degrees and 50% humidity.

Praise on the nice looking buds tho


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 10, 2009)

Those buds are looking great BR. I can't wait to have some buds in my room. 11 weeks of flower, that is a long time. I bet that WR is worth it though. I think I may have to give it a whirl. What are you thinking yield wise?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 10, 2009)

Even with the heat damage that fut nug with all the burnt leaves is still looking like some dank ass smoke. Don't be dissapointed just take this as a lesson learn from it GROW from it and your good bro its a learning game mane thats it.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 11, 2009)

Good advice^^^^^^^Its all part of the game we play.....


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 11, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Those are fat, don't be dissapointed,


That's really encouraging thanks bro!! 



wonderblunder said:


> Those buds are looking great BR. I can't wait to have some buds in my room. 11 weeks of flower, that is a long time. I bet that WR is worth it though. I think I may have to give it a whirl. What are you thinking yield wise?


lol yea.. they could go 9 weeks, but my trichomes are still far from being ready and it's already week 9.
I was planning on flowering 10 weeks but I decided to lengthen it to 11 since they're still not ready for harvest.
I don't know about the yield anymore.. the White Rhino in the back and the El Niño hasn't seen much growth in weeks.
So I don't expect more then 3.5oz. in total (100grams) unfortunately...




greenfirekilla420 said:


> Even with the heat damage that fut nug with all the burnt leaves is still looking like some dank ass smoke. Don't be dissapointed just take this as a lesson learn from it GROW from it and your good bro its a learning game mane thats it.


That's indeed some good advice bro, and I will continue growing no matter what deficiency may occur... And yea some of those buds are indeed really fat and hard!!! They'll be enjoyed, no doubt about that..



lonleysmoka said:


> Good advice^^^^^^^Its all part of the game we play.....


Exactly!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 11, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I was having similiar problems with my tent mate, I whacked in a cool tube that has a fan on one end that sits in the middle of my tent, n then it goes over the light n connects to my outake fan, so essentially I'm using 2 fans 2 push/pull all the air out of my room, n since I have I've seen 4 degrees celcius come off my temp. Sitting pretty @ 23.5 degrees and 50% humidity.
> 
> Praise on the nice looking buds tho


We also added 2 fans into to tent to move air around, and it's helped significantly.. the temps were around 37ºC... and they're now down to 28 at times.. but usually still between 30 and 34 which is obviously waaay too high..
Right now there's little I can do, except to harvest on time and start over again


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya, the other thing that I found worked really well for gettin my temps
down was an air cooler that I cud open up the top of and put ice and water in. The water works like a radiator n keeps the air-con motor cool, n the ice makes the air cool to blow over ur plants. It was well worth the $35 I payed for it (tho I think they go for around $100 new).


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude I can't stress enough to you how bad my first grow was...... I mean I'm talking about pitiful. Yours is still walking all over my first grow mane. Those nugs are still going to be ok.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

I think they should be good. Once you get a new place you can start all over. GOd I need to do that. I love rebuilding/arranging everything, in a way that is cleaner, more efficient, and easier than the previous setup


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 11, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I think they should be good. Once you get a new place you can start all over. GOd I need to do that. I love rebuilding/arranging everything, in a way that is cleaner, more efficient, and easier than the previous setup


Totally agree, I love it too, I'm into mine at least once a week. The hardest thing is getting to do it properly without turning the light off, lol.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 11, 2009)

Yea, I have been very fortunate lately. I have been doing some small improvements and what not. No problems so far. Just nice bushes


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

small steps will take you far


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to just about everybody on this page, I have avoided some problems. I cant say "Thank You" enough for all your guys help. I am so glad there is a place to discuss this topic openly. That Air cooler sounds pretty cool. Sounds like it might work for dry ice and c02 and what not? I have been thinking about dry ice but seems very impractical and timely


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahah thanks to everyone for their input on my situation 
Like Blunder said.. Really awesome of you guys to chip in.. Growers unite! 

Dry ICE would have been an awesome solution to this problem I'm certain.. Would have been a boost in CO2 and a significant drop in temps. and increase in RH.
Problem solved! But could of would of should of..

Anyways last night I went to the Matisyahu concert in Amsterdam..
It was fucking unbelievable guys.. if they should ever perform where you're at... don't miss it!!! (and smoke alot!!! before and during the concert if you can). 
I was smoking some killer Super Silver Haze.. Still my favorite strain of all time.. 
it and Quaze..


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Have you ever seen something more beautiful then this?? 
I bet you have.. but it still looks good though


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks Very Good BR 
I wish i had a hammock in there so i cud swing next 2 them..


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Looks Very Good BR
> I wish i had a hammock in there so i cud swing next 2 them..


Whahahah now there's a good thought


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

I was just checking my plants for pests and came across some maggots again like I did some weeks ago on one of the Northern Lights I had to eliminate.. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/227970-white-rhino-x-el-ni-14.html#post3156002

Again they're only on the NL's.. can't seem to understand why they'd skip across the whole SOG to jump on my NL..
Anyways I'm going out in a minute to find some Ladybugs..

I'll have a nasty surprise for them real soon


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok so sorry for spamming my own journal..
But I'm back after walking around like a moron looking for ladybugs.. wtf was I thinking....??? 
Stupid things you do when high... 

Anyways so I checked my plants to see how things are after removing all of the larvae I found and I found like 2 more just then on the NL. so I removed those too. 



BUT I found something pretty cool..
Pre-flower signs on one of the Blue Cheese plants..
I've never seen this before, and I never knew before it was even possible..

Please update me on this if anyone.. ??


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yes once cannabis hits its genetic mautrity (sp) its starts throwing preflowers and alternating leaf nodes as well. Meaning the shoot will grow up with not on leaf on each side but just one leaf on the part of the shoot. My kush started preflower in veg about the end of the 4th week maybe mid 5th week veg. As soon as you flip 12/12 you can start counting flowering days on ALL your preflowering plants.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

Im a little confused you have never seen pre-flowers......?

Another thing how is that blue cheese to grow? I saw some clones at a local dispensary and was giving them some thought but I know nothing about the strain.....


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Oh yes once cannabis hits its genetic mautrity (sp) its starts throwing preflowers and alternating leaf nodes as well. Meaning the shoot will grow up with not on leaf on each side but just one leaf on the part of the shoot. My kush started preflower in veg about the end of the 4th week maybe mid 5th week veg. As soon as you flip 12/12 you can start counting flowering days on ALL your preflowering plants.


Yo gfk, thanks for the info man!!
They're still some weeks before flowering unfortunately.. cause I'm looking for a new place. But I bet they'll grow very big buds one flowered now 
+rep!



lonleysmoka said:


> Im a little confused you have never seen pre-flowers......?
> 
> Another thing how is that blue cheese to grow? I saw some clones at a local dispensary and was giving them some thought but I know nothing about the strain.....


Nope I've never seen pre-flowers during veg.. honestly! Everytime I've flowered my plants I had to wait a whole week before I started seeing those pistils..
These Blue Cheese I have I also got them as clones.. they were pretty yellow and the roots were terrible.. yet they grew very well and are easily trained.
I started giving them normal water with CO2 tablets to enrich it.
Then after a week I started on nutes.
PH at 5.7 and now 3 weeks into nutes the PH is at 6.0

I'm going to be steadily increasing the PH before I trigger flowering hopefully the day I move into a new place.


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 13, 2009)

yo roses! sorry i havnt checked in in awhile been busy lately lol. they're looking great though! good job


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

lol no problem DLC, glad to see you here


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Dude, matisyahu rocks!! I've seen him twice and both times we were blazing in the back!! Such chill music....


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 15, 2009)

dam baby that looks pritty good +1 rep man


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice pics sorry about the maggots and such. Ladybugs online? Hope it works out. YOu will get them


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 15, 2009)

BR how high are you trying to get your pH at if it is already at 6. Is there a specific reason why you are doing this before flowering?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 15, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> BR how high are you trying to get your pH at if it is already at 6. Is there a specific reason why you are doing this before flowering?


Hey smoka, thanks for checking out my journal.. 
I start my PH when I introduce the plants to nutrients at 5.7 (this is where the plants eat the most nitrogen) so it will promote growth.
During flowering the PH should be at around 6.5 (here is where the plants take the most phosphorus in which promotes bud growth).

Now the secret to a healthy steady growth is to start at 5.7 and then slowly increase it to 6.5 just when you trigger flowering.

But I don't want my plants to continue growing now cause I'm moving to a different apartment soon and then I'll be ready to start growing them in bigger pot and eventually flowering them. So I keep my PH right at 6.0 which I hope will just keep them in between ;P


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

FInd a new place to call home yet? Cant wait to see how these girls turn out


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 18, 2009)

Week 11 of 11

Nopes not yet Wonder.. fucking ridiculous this place... impossible to find anything worth living in here.
But Atleast I managed to get some pics done today.. I went to my plants after a while again.. they're almost done.. 10% amber trichs on the WR's and the EN is still a week away.. yes 12 weeks for a 10 week Hybrid.. the moving has really stunted them.. I would never ever ever relocate my plants again.. I regret it 

Anyways here we go.. the temps in the room are still incredibly high.. but at this point there's nothing we could do except harvest this week and next grow will be done at home again 

Also today I tortured my plants.. I've been doing this since my very first grow and it's a really good method to increase THC production at the end of flowering.
It should have been done a whole week before harvest, but I didn't have time to go do it. And well the El Niño will receive the complete treatment since it's going a week longer.
They're all over 7 days on water and I think one of the WR will get harvested in 2 days, the other probably on Friday (11 full weeks then).
The EN next week Friday, I will make more pics up this week as I'm getting ready to harvest them.

If you got any Questions on the torture technique, comment me it.

Also the pics aren't of best quality, I was in a hurry again today.. sorry guys!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok first of all, congrats on the upcoming harvest. Now, explain this torture business to me, and if you wouldn't mind, the benefits from your exp.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 18, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Ok first of all, congrats on the upcoming harvest. Now, explain this torture business to me, and if you wouldn't mind, the benefits from your exp.



Thanks alot Stgeneziz,
Well the torture technique is something I read on a forum a while back now.
The theory is that if the cannabis is being stressed a week before harvest it will start to increase it's trichome sizes to help increase the chance of pollination.
This will in turn increase the amount of THC each resin holds and that results in you getting higher much quicker.

I've tried this once on a crop of 4 plants.. 3 were tortured and 1 wasn't. The one which wasn't, had significantly less resins on the buds.. and it was noticeable when smoking it, the highs came slower and lasted less longer. 
I've had testers try the same strain twice in difference orders and the results were unanimous. 
I wish I had pics of this harvest, but I started torturing them about 10 days before harvest, right when I started flushing. 
I added the stem chopsticks and thumbtacks all over the stem. The plants were getting massive sugar coatings.. and the single plant that wasn't tortured wasn't getting much more then average..
So then is where I decided to always torture my plants in the final phase of flowering.
I'm not going to be adding thumbtacks this time around cause well they're almost done.. and I don't even know if the torture from today will even make a difference.. but it didn't hurt trying 


Here's an old pic of my Northern Lights getting thumbtacked..


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 18, 2009)

wow, thats very interesting. Once I get the clones a flowin, I'll do a side by side using your technique. I love experiments.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Oct 18, 2009)

damn that seems really interesting was it a HUUUGE difference?


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks alot Stgeneziz,
> Well the torture technique is something I read on a forum a while back now.
> The theory is that if the cannabis is being stressed a week before harvest it will start to increase it's trichome sizes to help increase the chance of pollination.
> This will in turn increase the amount of THC each resin holds and that results in you getting higher much quicker.
> ...


BR I am going to be looking into this technique more towards the end of my grow. It is very interesting...was that the only time you used this technique....?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 19, 2009)

You should do that experiment on clones from the plant
Lumens and feeding regimen the same...
Idk that might be an old myth, I think that a plant that is left untouched to flourish without any damage done to it would out produce the damaged plant
The stickiest looking plants I have ever seen were on normal untouched plants
Either way your plants look good and will give you some major nuggage


----------



## Butthead08 (Oct 19, 2009)

i read about torturing the plants towards the end of flowering in a recent high times. the grower explaining it swore by it


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

Probably a preferential kind of deal. I plan on trying it on some of my blueberries, they are all clones from the same plant which should be interesting. So do everything as normal and then one week before harvest add the tacks?
Your'e plants are looking really good. Can't wait for the harvest!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 19, 2009)

Like Tom said, for the best result comparison you should have I believe 6 clones and 3 should be left untouched and 3 "tortured".
Then do a side by side comparing throughout the grow and harvest.
This technique should be done right when you start flushing them.. so about 10 days before harvest.

In the final 10 days of flowering the buds should be right about done growing and now the calyxes start to swell and fill up.
This makes total sense cause the plant is dying off and the sole mission of the female cannabis is to grow as much as possible so there's more pollen caught during pollination.
But if the plant senses that there's something wrong and it might not make it, it will use all it's final reserve of energy to do nothing else then to increase it's trichome sizes for bigger odds of pollination. 

I haven't documented the grow unfortunately but I've done this technique for every single grow I've done afterwards on all my plants.. 
And my ganja is truly awesome shit!!!!! I'm not even kidding..
My dope beats the shit outta alot of coffeeshop weed here in Amsterdam.. (not really talking about my current grow though.. didn't have much time for the ladies in the end here...)
It's sooo strong and it lasts and lasts..
And I swear to god I can smoke 2 good random coffeeshop Northern Light to get as high as 1/2 a joint of my previous Northern Light grow..
It really was the shit!! compliments all over from major smokers I know..
Anyways enough of me being annoying.. 

(GLAD TO SAY I THINK I FOUND A NEW APARTMENT THOUGH..)  let's all cross our fingers..


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 19, 2009)

I tried to rep ya back but I need to spread some more around
I got you once it lets me again though bro


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

That is a comparison I would watch eagerly


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

I am interested, I have 4 clones from 1 plant in flower now? I think i am going to give it a whirl definitely though. Congrats on the NEw apartment. you have been talking about this for a while. Is it a growing friendly space?


----------



## passdabud (Oct 19, 2009)

Great healthy plants , shit load of buds , fucking God.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I tried to rep ya back but I need to spread some more around
> I got you once it lets me again though bro


awhh shoot.. and I need just 7 more to get my 3rd block 



theloadeddragon said:


> That is a comparison I would watch eagerly


I'll include that in my next journal for sure!
or just watch wonderblunder's journal and see his results 



wonderblunder said:


> I am interested, I have 4 clones from 1 plant in flower now? I think i am going to give it a whirl definitely though. Congrats on the NEw apartment. you have been talking about this for a while. Is it a growing friendly space?


You should definitely do it and I'm sure you'll do a fine job documenting it too 
I'm also going to do again in my next grow and I also have 4 blue cheese clones ready for the job.. 



passdabud said:


> Great healthy plants , shit load of buds , fucking God.


lol thanks man!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 19, 2009)

It'll be a few months before I could do the comparison... But I'll do it the way you described. Congrats on the place, I'm sure you've got an area picked out for the girls. =)


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Oct 19, 2009)

love your info br im learning alot from all you guys keep up the good shit!!!!!BR you just got the first +rep i ever gave out!!!!! torture technique fucking crazy im gonna try that one!!!!


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 19, 2009)

@#$%, just harvested last week. Oh well, I can always try it on a future grow. Really nice grow you've got going.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

This whole torture deal seems very intriguing...I would love to see that side by side comparison


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, didn't think I'd get so much interest in this technique.. otherwise I would have definitely done it again on time so you guys could see.
+rep to everyone I could rep in here 

And thanks for the reps I finally got 3 green blocks


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 20, 2009)

w00t, somehow I made it to 4 blocks... Do I get a prize? lol. I've gotten mixed info on the torture technique, Ill just have to wait and do it myself.. the only true way to know for myself.. not that I don't believe BR. =)


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 20, 2009)

lol Stgeneziz I believe that was my doing 
I repped you just in time to see your blocks evolve. 

And yea just do it, you have well nothing to lose at that point.. so why not give it a try and see for yourself


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill get on the torture comparison, Unfortunately my clones have only been in flower for a few days. Ill let everyone know when I get her going. I am going to preliminarily try this on a blueberry plant I have. I have 2 so I will compare those first, and then that should give me a better insight on what to do on the clones. I love little projects. Are you shutting down shop to move or tansporting your grow and keep it going?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 21, 2009)

So guys this is what most of you have been waiting for.. It's harvest time  

Well today I cut down my White Rhino's and left the El Niño to flower another week longer to 12 weeks.
The WR's had 80% Amber trichs, so you know that means  

These buds are ROCK-HARD!!!!!!!!!!
I mean if you would to get caught with these, they'd get charged on possession of illegal substances and concealing a deadly weapon. Cause you could theoretically knock someone out with these buds..
Especially on the smaller one.

I forgot my camera at home today... 
So I had to use my phone.. it's not bad but I couldn't make some nice bud shots for you fine people 


Anyways enjoy!!






































The lighter was placed waay infront of the bud.. so it doesn't really show the bigness.. I was (And still am) stoned.. 















Small piece of scissor hash,..


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 21, 2009)

I mean have you ever ever eeeeverr seen anything more beautiful then this?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2009)

some nice solid looking bud there 

waits for the smoke report lol


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 21, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> So guys this is what most of you have been waiting for.. It's harvest time
> 
> Well today I cut down my White Rhino's and left the El Niño to flower another week longer to 12 weeks.
> The WR's had 80% Amber trichs, so you know that means
> ...


Woot, now time to dry and cure. 



BlackRoses said:


> I mean have you ever ever eeeeverr seen anything more beautiful then this?


Yeah, when it's in my cab.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice BR, Cant wait to see the pics of the finished product. I like the pics that shows the quantity. Badass harvest. Scissor hash? Scrape the scissors after trimming?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Those nugs sure look tasty my friend.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh how I wish I could get my hands on those buds!!! Great job there BR. pics like those keep my super excited about growing!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 22, 2009)

Ai't thanks guys!! 
They're drying nicely 
It smells like a farm in here, like horse shit or something.. the stench is overpowering my anti odor spray 
But it's a small you'll quickly!!! learn to love 
...But I can't open the doors, cause it'll send a clear message


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 22, 2009)

And the message is........... PARTY OVA HERE!!! lol. 
I know if I was walking down the street and smelt that, I would be making friends with you at the moment.... =) Very NICE BR, I truly envy you..


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 23, 2009)

Check out this vid by Junior - Unite.
This was filmed on Curacao (The Island I was born and raised on).
Enjoy! 

[youtube]u8NyYm6DWUo[/youtube]


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey BR, nice video. Where is Curacao? Looks beautiful.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 23, 2009)

yield estimate?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 23, 2009)

Curacao is a small Island in the Caribbean.. population: 140k
Very beautiful island, that vid was taken in some of the "rougher" neighborhoods, but it shows the island lifestyle a bit..

And I think just 3.5oz. I smoked a piece already today that I dried under a fan and I'm pretty much wasted.. no taste at all, but that's coming in the next weeks.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 23, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Curacao is a small Island in the Caribbean.. population: 140k
> Very beautiful island, that vid was taken in some of the "rougher" neighborhoods, but it shows the island lifestyle a bit..
> 
> And I think just 3.5oz. I smoked a piece already today that I dried under a fan and I'm pretty much wasted.. no taste at all, but that's coming in the next weeks.


That 3.5 oz was that from 2 plants or all 3???


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Oct 23, 2009)

hi.. nice going so far.

what growing medium are you in? What is its PH? and are you checking the PH of your nutes and if so what PH are they? 

I've grown a few large white rhino plants myself in the past in a 50/50 mix of high grade soil and perlite (unfortunately unable to grow at this time). What I noticed when growing it was that very shortly after switching to 12/12 lighting the lower leaves quickly drained of nitrogen to be used by the rest of the plant. You could try slowly increasing the the amount of A+B used in your solution... and if its soil your working with then you probably want a slightly higher PH than the hydro range. I think i was using around the 6.2 mark and I DO REMEMBER THEM EATING UP LARGE AMOUNTS OF NUTES!!!!!

I'm sure they will be fine bro.. keep us posted!

Gr1ml0cK


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Oct 23, 2009)

hahahahaha.. i must be baked off my ass.. youve finished the grow lmao!! and i was only looking at page 1 hahahahahaa. sry .. that good smoko for ya tho! lol


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice nice. I have spent a bunch of time down in the Carribean. Born in Florida. Pretty Island, Nice buds, nice yield. I just bought a digital scale the other day. SHould be handy in the future. 23 days in flower! coming along. What do you have coming next BR?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes I think 3.5oz on all 3 plants.. which wouldn't be anywhere near what I think it should have yielded.. but next grow I won't disappoint!
To answer your question blunder, Look below..

5 El Niño's
4 Blue Cheese
2 White Rhino's
1 Northern Light
2 Unknown Ceres seed feminized mixed.


The blue cheese in the back is growing like crazy!! I took a cutting from 1 of the El Niño's, but I'm going to clone every single plant in there eventually to scout out my mothers. This grow is going to be the introduction to my future hydro grow room. Where I'm going to have 2 medium/large sized NFT systems growing 30 plants (2 strains) 3x 600W
And at the same time I hope to have a SOG White Rhino tent grow (hopefully 36) under 1x 600W


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 23, 2009)

It's interesting that you grow so many different strains. I tried it before but ran into problems with different growth rates.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 24, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> It's interesting that you grow so many different strains. I tried it before but ran into problems with different growth rates.


Yeah I thought about it before too, 
But I know the White Rhino and El Niño pretty much grow at the same rate and I could mix the same nutrient solution for them.
The Blue Cheese, Northern Light and the other 2 I'll have to keep an eye on.
Don't think it's going to be a real issue though.
Maybe I'll even add a feeding system to the Blue Cheese and El Niño's and only take care of the rest.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 24, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Yes I think 3.5oz on all 3 plants.. which wouldn't be anywhere near what I think it should have yielded.. but next grow I won't disappoint!
> To answer your question blunder, Look below..
> 
> 5 El Niño's
> ...


That sounds like a sick setup. I would love to have 3 600ws. I think I would be way better off regardless with 2 600w instead of 1k plus mover. Ahh If you cant find the one you love, love the one your with. I really want to setup a new room. hopefully I will be starting a warehouse project sometime very soon...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 24, 2009)

cool vid BR. and your grow is looking PIMP!! + rep.

check out my first harvest and update on the girls


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm going to be starting a new journal soon..
All about these guys now:

*




*


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 26, 2009)

sounds good roses, when you do throw a link in here so ican sub to it  and those are looking really good  good job


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn! I need a bigger tent bro.. urs looks effin awesome!!!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 26, 2009)

Those plants are looking nice and health.. Great job keep up that good work I will be looking forward to that next journal.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Def, ready for the next one. Learned a lot from you on this one. That flavor coming out?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 27, 2009)

alright it's been a week since I chopped down the ladies and they're curing now..

here's a first look at what came out (this is btw. the best looking nuggets I could find..) these are the lower buds that weren't affected by the heat.. I'll add pics of the upper buds later, they smoke like crazyyyyyyyyy fucking stoned, but they don't look nearly as good..


----------



## jhonathenblazer (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey BR i have not been on in about a week.But everything looks pretty BOSS!!!!YOUR THE FUCKING MAN!!!!BOSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 27, 2009)

jhonathenblazer said:


> Hey BR i have not been on in about a week.But everything looks pretty BOSS!!!!YOUR THE FUCKING MAN!!!!BOSS!!!!!!!!!


Lol thanks bro 
here's a look at the first weigh in:

41gr (1 plant)
I will weigh the second one later tonight, need to get my jars at my sisters house first to start curing.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hell not bad. that is the WR right?


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 27, 2009)

not bad at all roses, looks good


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 27, 2009)

Here goes.. final weight on the White Rhino's: 72 grams!!
I think I'll hit 100 grams in total or 3.5oz. as predicted.. 
maybe slightly higher since the El Niño still got a week to go and might start swelling a bit..


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Black Roses. That looks delicious. White Rhino sounds like an interesting strain. I kind of want to try it but have enough on my hands as is. Wife wants me to tone it down a notch...... like that will happen. It looks rock hard and dense. Nice buds.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 27, 2009)

w000T!!! good job BR.. Sexy lookin nugz. Enjoy the smoke!!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks bro's,
yea they're really hard buds!! Very stoned too, but not as stoned as I would have liked it..
I think due to the heat most of the trich's got vaporized or something.. inside the buds it's all white thank god..
Because this strain has such compact buds I'd really love to try a SOG on these..


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey there BR 72 grams very nice. White Rhino look real good. I think I like it more than White widow. Have you had a chance to smoke WW? Help me remember did you use molasses at all??


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 28, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Hey there BR 72 grams very nice. White Rhino look real good. I think I like it more than White widow. Have you had a chance to smoke WW? Help me remember did you use molasses at all??


Nope I haven't used molasses, and yep I know WW 
I prefer it above white widow because it's a heavier indica, but WW has more flavor definitely..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a HUGE fan of the Great White Shark. That shit is sooooooo POTENT and tastes like heaven. Awesome looking nogs BR


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 28, 2009)

"Burping" them for 2 hours a day.. (Something I learned from Jasox Wilcox on youtube)..


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

What does "burping" do?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 28, 2009)

So you take the buds all the way out and put them in a box for two hours? I was just taking all the buds out of the jar and slowly inspecting each one and putting them back in, in a different order that they came out. Does this help even the drying process through and through the bud? Or more with smell and taste? 

Burping the jars is what you do during curing. There are different opinions on how much you should burb. Hit up the harvesting and curing section there is a good thread out there I just wish I remembered the name of it........ I know right no help but there still be something on there about it. I just don't feel like typing all that right now haha.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Oct 28, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> So you take the buds all the way out and put them in a box for two hours? I was just taking all the buds out of the jar and slowly inspecting each one and putting them back in, in a different order that they came out. Does this help even the drying process through and through the bud? Or more with smell and taste?
> 
> Burping the jars is what you do during curing. There are different opinions on how much you should burb. Hit up the harvesting and curing section there is a good thread out there I just wish I remembered the name of it........ I know right no help but there still be something on there about it. I just don't feel like typing all that right now haha.


jason wilcox on youtube has some nice information on curing


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks bro, I know the process I was just BAKED last night and didn't feel like typing it.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw TLDs, Seems like everyone is doing this, better put it on the list.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 28, 2009)

2 things I learned on this thread. =)


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 28, 2009)

lol sorry for the late response guys..
Yea burping them should be done during curing, it doesn't help the drying process, but helps with getting better taste and smell and most importantly it helps to avoid getting mold on your precious buds..
I've never gotten mold, but I follow most of Jason's vids on youtube and this is something I picked up along the way..

And it makes the room smell nice.. so why not


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Im sold, will do. Looking forward to your new thread..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think I'll try the box thing as well. You just line it with newspaper?


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 29, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> I think I'll try the box thing as well. You just line it with newspaper?


You could do it with newspaper I guess, but I used an A4 paper..


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 29, 2009)

Wheres the new thread BR?


----------



## tkjoe (Oct 29, 2009)

picked up some new GH seeds this week as well. cant wait to get started on them, i took pictures of the new packs!! glad to see you got a decent amount off your girls BR. GOOD ON YA MAN!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 30, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Wheres the new thread BR?


Well the housing person told me the place is available in Dec. for me to move it.. and that's ridiculously long for me to keep on vegging these..
So I'm thinking of giving them away except the Blue Cheese, Those I'll keep vegging for another month until they're nice and big to flower.
But my tent at home is getting full as hell, and I unfortunately have looked and looked across my place to see if there is something I can just throw away and replace the spot with a bigger tent in the meanwhile 
But I live in the city and it's a small place..
So the next grow isn't going to be those 14 plants.. but just 4
My friend might come here and make a journal out of the other 10.




tkjoe said:


> picked up some new GH seeds this week as well. cant wait to get started on them, i took pictures of the new packs!! glad to see you got a decent amount off your girls BR. GOOD ON YA MAN!!


Alright man! Good luck on the next grow..
And meh.. I'm not happy AT ALL!! with the yield.. but I expected it to be around these numbers too..
Still got the El Niño to go..


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey BR, have you thought about ScrOG? you could manage your size pretty well that way. It's helped me tremendously with my sativa... =)


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

Ahh I understand now Sounds like you know whats going on. Sorry your not happy with yield. good you were expecting it. It will give you a little more time to think and prepare for the grow at the new location. I collected everything I needed over last summer, (i knew the space I was working with but wasn't present. Had everything shipped to the the location 200 miles away, and then showed up and got it going. I knew exactly what space I was working with and had time to purchase everything down to small details. Normally I would never buy everything at once, but it really helped jump start the project and it needed to happen that way. Im excited to see your new space and threads. loading another...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 1, 2009)

the yield off the flowering run I got going won't be anything special..... the whole point of the flowering run I am doing right now, is strain feeling..... totally worth it..... know your strain bro...... work with it...... understand it...... and it will yield for you...... it will trich up for you...... treat it as a person......


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 1, 2009)

I am gonna start on testing on some clones and record everything... Scientific method all the way. Probably only do 2 strains and the 1000w is going either vertical or vertical in the 42" parabolic.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 2, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Ahh I understand now Sounds like you know whats going on. Sorry your not happy with yield. good you were expecting it. It will give you a little more time to think and prepare for the grow at the new location. I collected everything I needed over last summer, (i knew the space I was working with but wasn't present. Had everything shipped to the the location 200 miles away, and then showed up and got it going. I knew exactly what space I was working with and had time to purchase everything down to small details. Normally I would never buy everything at once, but it really helped jump start the project and it needed to happen that way. Im excited to see your new space and threads. loading another...


Seems like you followed the growing rule perfectly "plan ahead!" 
I also planned ahead, but got distracted during flowering and well next grow will be better 



theloadeddragon said:


> the yield off the flowering run I got going won't be anything special..... the whole point of the flowering run I am doing right now, is strain feeling..... totally worth it..... know your strain bro...... work with it...... understand it...... and it will yield for you...... it will trich up for you...... treat it as a person......


That's the thing, I know this strain, I know I could have easily yielded atleast 70grams a plant from the White Rhino's, but there were some uncalculated issues cause the plants had to be relocated to another place and it was hot as hell there and they suffered. 
All my fault and it sucks, but I know I'll do better next time 


As for now, still waiting to move outta this shit hole here and really start growing some decent looking buds again.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

place right next door to me is available for rent..... I been trying to get some one "cool" in there forever...... what gives with that......


Moving plants is like moving people..... got to get situated and settled in, got to get accustomed to the climate, the weather...... got to adjust your lifestyle when you move...... and the fridge is in a different spot...... see what I mean? It all changes for you when you move...... it all changes for the plants as well..... might be same bed your sleeping in, but not the same room, the damn window faces the sun right when the sun comes up waking me up...... might be the same pots they are sitting in, but they sure did just go for one hell of a ride


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to move. I think I will shut down shop before the move.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm definitely moving. I hate my current space. It's huge, but useless. My neighbor is always complaining about the noise of my home theater system, My neighborhood watch is always tellin me to get my truck of the street, it effin annoying!!! I wanna move to the country or something, and have a small field of crops to enjoy!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

I hate neighbors as well. Mine are freaking cat people and I have two pitts. The female is a very protective animal. Anything comes near the fence she goes into a barking fit. I can't tell you how many complaints I've had. I'm like what do you want me to do you f*cking idoit. Its a dog they bark and I can't help it if you don't like dogs. Sucks about neighbor hood watch. I'd be paranoid as hell.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 4, 2009)

I am. But I also own a gun.(several) and the laws down here are pretty protective of my property rights. (as in, you step on my property without permission, YOU have a problem) So generally the rent-a-cops stick to parking infractions. lol. Plus there's virtually no suspicious traffic through my house. =)


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> I am. But I also own a gun.(several) and the laws down here are pretty protective of my property rights. (as in, you step on my property without permission, YOU have a problem) So generally the rent-a-cops stick to parking infractions. lol. Plus there's virtually no suspicious traffic through my house. =)


Ya I hear ya. I don't own guns anymore though I got rid of them about a year ago. We have the same laws if you feel threatened you have the right to shoot if your on your property. The only cars that come over my house are mine and occiasionaly my brother in law so I'm good as well. Also I don't have neighbor hood watch which is a plus.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 6, 2009)

lol I see all of us hate our neighbors.. 
I wish I lived on a farm sometimes..

Anyways here's an update on my veggies.. I can't believe they're still growing in those small pots


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn they are getting big. When you flipping?


----------



## heady yeti (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 6, 2009)

they're gonna be monsters when they're done stretching.... good luck.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 8, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn they are getting big. When you flipping?


Thanks bro, as soon as I move in about 45 days 



heady yeti said:


> Looking good!


Thanks man!!



Stgeneziz said:


> they're gonna be monsters when they're done stretching.... good luck.


lol, I really hope so  and thanks!


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok I've weighted everytime I took some out and I've taken in total 9.4 grams out.

The total weight for all 3 plants is: 114.4 grams
which is about 4.56oz. if my calculation is correct.. which is 1oz. more then expected so I'm .... happy I guess 
The weed is still very strong, but what it gives in a body kick it lacks in flavor and texture to to be honest.. very tough on the throat. 
I was extremely pleased when I took bong hits.. very hard hitting and my bong has a pre-cooler, perculator and lots of other stuff I don't know the name of to ease the smoke.. And it's really good stuff when toked in a bong.


The buds are very hard still, and they've cured very nicely too.
I don't know if that's the strain or the Advanced Nutrients..
Either ways don't grow your weed in a room where the temp. exceeds 97-98º .. my advice..


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice BR, sick scale...... Glad you went an ounce over..... Not sure what I am going for now........ 8 ounces minimum, and I will have no worries. 12 ounces would be ideal............


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a haul bro!! Looks like you'll more than double that on these next girls!!! Here's hopin.....


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 9, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Ok I've weighted everytime I took some out and I've taken in total 9.4 grams out.
> 
> The total weight for all 3 plants is: 114.4 grams
> which is about 4.56oz. if my calculation is correct.. which is 1oz. more then expected so I'm .... happy I guess
> ...


What would you contribute the lack of taste to??


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 9, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> What would you contribute the lack of taste to??


I think due to all the heat stress, it must have evaporated cells thats supposed to give taste? Who the fuck knows.. It does smell good, but I can't taste a thing and it's been curing long enough for that.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 9, 2009)

Im sure the high is still amazing...... I want some tasty strains


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 14, 2009)

=\ figures roses! post a link in here or send me a private message when you get a new journal open  ill stay subbed here!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 19, 2009)

Def let me know as well about the new journal..... Get into your new joint yet?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 22, 2009)

WOoOoO! That WR looks amazing! I Currently have 4 White Rhino Fems going in DWC under CFLs. 

Will You check out my plants and tell me if everything is normal for the White Rhino? I just updated with new PICs today!


Thanks In Advance : )

And +Rep for the great job on the Grow!!

Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright guys thanks for all the comments still 
My camera is broken so I haven't been updating the journal much.. but I just took a pic of the veggies from my cam phone.
Moving is still set at mid-Dec. so they have some weeks left to survive these conditions.. but they're doing wonderful!
Beautiful and when I repot then I'll be using this Advanced Nutrients product called revive and they'll explode!!!
These babies are going to be huge, probably 5 feet.. I'll get them 2x600W for starters and might bump it up to 3x600W during flowering growth.

I got here:
5x El Niño
4x Blue Cheese
1x Purple
1x White Rhino

I gave the Northern Light and probably a White Widow to a friend and I got rid of 1 White Rhino that was being suffocated under the bigger ones.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Btw guys I need some help..

Does anyone know a good solution to repot these plants and increase the rate of root growth? cause the ones I gave to my friend were repotted 2 weeks ago and still haven't grown much, the roots were completely yellow, hard and very compact in the soil, so it's going to take them a while to start growing I guess.. 
but if anyone knows a solution to make them grow more rapidly, please go ahead and type it 


Had to put it in again...


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 25, 2009)

hmm,for a second when i read that. ithought i had a solution to your problem because i thought you were growing in hydro haha. but umm,i cant recall, but are you using nutes? or no nutes right now? if so. the nutes probably might fix it, and if you are already using them, you might wanna like, just maybe up the dose of the nutes, by a little bit  goodluck roses!


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 25, 2009)

I have no idea.... I would have asked you. I use a special little mix for before and after transplant. They usually just explode when they transplant. Now that I think about it, I followed some directions from you for my last transplant.......


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I went to the High Times Cannabis Cup today and it was awesomeeeeee.. I was smoking free!!!! weed left and right.. I think I tried like 20 different strains..
I'm completely waisted right now.
Best strain and my winner this year is Super Lemon Haze, I also liked Kongo Haze, Serious 6, Churple (I think the name was, but it's Canadian and amazing!!).. Cheesus is the shit!!!! From Big Buddha.
I met Remo from the Urban Grower and he recommended me using B52 from Advanced Nutrients for transplanting.

I had this jelly hash and man... this thing is on a different level, it's like 98% THC and it's sooo goood... Also free, everwhere you get free weed and free buds, free hash...
They had the largest vaporizer in there and it made everyone around it high within seconds.. what a blast!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow! Amazing! You lucky bastard! I wish I could have gone : (

Glad you had fun! What strain won the gold this year?


And the girls are lookings great!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 25, 2009)

haha, roses, that made me laugh.. sounds like a blast!! hope you had fun 

EDIT: and that jelly hash sounds like it would knock you on your ass in a heart beat, gotta be sitting down when you hit that haha.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Wow! Amazing! You lucky bastard! I wish I could have gone : (
> 
> Glad you had fun! What strain won the gold this year?
> 
> ...


lol, just a tip, if you ever decide to come to the Cannabis Cup, make sure you buy Judge passes.. cause for 250 euros you'll be a judge and what this does for you is unbelievable.. you get like 3 grams of each competing strain at the coffeeshop and many other free stuff like caps, tshirts and shit.. but 3 grams of the best weed in the world is like 36 euros on it's own.. you'll end up with atleast 30 grams of free weed and atleast 7-10 grams of Jelly Hash which are sold at 45 euros/ gram.. so do the math and you'll see that on day 1 of the cannabis cup week you've already made the money back 

We still don't know who won, we'll find out tomorrow.. 




DLC420 said:


> haha, roses, that made me laugh.. sounds like a blast!! hope you had fun
> 
> EDIT: and that jelly hash sounds like it would knock you on your ass in a heart beat, gotta be sitting down when you hit that haha.



Yesss exactly, they make you sit down, it's a rule at most of the stands.. 
And only if you tell them you're experienced will they let you take 2 hits.. I was taking 3-4 hits at some of the stands.. no way I'm passing out on 45 euro hash for free.....

And maybe 45 euros / gram sounds cheap where you come from, but here those prices are the highest in the country.

I also took blunt hits with Remo.. that was ridiculously awesome 
That man can smoke!!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 25, 2009)

Ahh! I want to go so bad! I might start putting money aside for next year!
Can people from the US come or can it only be canada residents?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 26, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Ahh! I want to go so bad! I might start putting money aside for next year!
> Can people from the US come or can it only be canada residents?
> 
> 
> ...



I met a ton of Americans yesterday.. they were all wasted too.. Americans can't keep up with us


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 26, 2009)

I love it.. You can count me in next year. My parents go over every year at this time for a Boat Expo. Will probably be there next year... Love to be there for the Cup. You are a lucky man.....


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> I love it.. You can count me in next year. My parents go over every year at this time for a Boat Expo. Will probably be there next year... Love to be there for the Cup. You are a lucky man.....


If you're ever here, hit me up. 
And I can finally rep you up again wb


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh the cannabis cup. I've wanted to go for sooooooooo long. Maybe here in the near future. I think its like 1,600 us a person for judges passes and everything including plane tickets.


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 28, 2009)

I will hit ya up. I got some friends over there as well. Started a new journal....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/278087-wonders-medical-grow-round-2-a.html#post3457988


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a couple of closeup's.. with my phone cam still, my other cam will be back in 2 weeks the fine people at Panasonic told me.. covered under waranty even though I broke it 

This is my White Rhino, it looks a bit pale, but don't worry, it's because I'm still underfeeding it to keep it short. 
I'm happy with the results, this was the only plant I was bending just as an experiment and I'm liking what I see... 4 nice cola's, and since it's basically 1/2 lollipopped, I think those are going to produce monster buds.. wait and see 

When I finally move into a new place I'll have all of them repotted to 5 gal pots and veg them for 2 more weeks so the roots can develope properly then trigger flowering.

I'll update you guys as soon as I start a new journal


----------



## wonderblunder (Nov 29, 2009)

How many watts of HID for Flowering this run. Ill be there..... and i will be letting you know.....


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah that repoting and veg'n them will sure make them girls happier ! 

Keep up the good work...  What nutes you using.. u use ph pen and ec ?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow! Just beautiful! Let us know when the new thread starts! Ill be there!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 29, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> How many watts of HID for Flowering this run. Ill be there..... and i will be letting you know.....


1800W in total to flower.
Glad to have you with us wb 



DWR said:


> Yeah that repoting and veg'n them will sure make them girls happier !
> 
> Keep up the good work...  What nutes you using.. u use ph pen and ec ?


Thanks bro, using Advanced Nutrients Sensi 2 line for flowering and for Veg. I use some cheap brands cause I think it doesn't make too much of a difference during veg. to use expensive stuff.

PH: 6.0
EC: 1.7



DaCDaC said:


> Wow! Just beautiful! Let us know when the new thread starts! Ill be there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome glad you're with us too DC 

It's going to be an awesome grow guys, I promise.. I'm going to invest in that grow room with some nice gadgets incl. a CO2 tank to boost those babies during fowering.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

I Do a DIY yourself CO2 and it has worked out very well for me : )

I did a DIY Guide in my thread, but its a few pages back, Ill repost in here if ud like?

But Im sure the CO2 in a tank is WAY more potent than the DIY : )

Looking forward to the new thread, Let us kno!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea I've also tried those DIY CO2 bottles and it works it really does.. but I've seen what the real thing does in comparison to anything else, and with proper growing technique applied I think I'll have a nice harvest.


----------



## valhalla88 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Brother everything looks awesome. Man I hope mine shoots like that...Does the growth like double and even triple when you force the flower?
well I'm subscribed and let me in on the next thread! also rep points for you my friend! Thanks for helping me along!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

Hell ya! How much is some CO2? where do you get it? How much do you buy?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 30, 2009)

valhalla88 said:


> Hey Brother everything looks awesome. Man I hope mine shoots like that...Does the growth like double and even triple when you force the flower?
> well I'm subscribed and let me in on the next thread! also rep points for you my friend! Thanks for helping me along!


It usually doubles but I think mine will triple since I'm also going to repot them into bigger pots.



DaCDaC said:


> Hell ya! How much is some CO2? where do you get it? How much do you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this website in The Netherlands (where I live) that sells these:
http://aquareus.nl/product_info.php?cPath=109_197&products_id=622&osCsid=qgsfpmec8pb1ob925rhcp7et40

the bottle filled is 99 euros with 2.5 Liters, and the head an timer I can buy for 105 at the hydrostore, these can be refilled for 5 euros and will last me about 6 weeks if I set the timer correctly I read (I could be wrong on this since it's a smaller bottle then the conventional mass production bottles used).
But for 200 euros and 43 euros extra a year I'll have some quick growth during vegging and big crystal production during flowering.


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 30, 2009)

neat roses! i like that co2 on the site  and yeah thats a good idea! even know icant read a damn thing on that site... still looks like a good idea


----------



## DWR (Nov 30, 2009)

shooting powder has co2 in it allready  Beauty  hihiiiiiiii


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 30, 2009)

Shooting powder? 

Like gun powder? I dont know how good of an idea that is to put on your plants! lol!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks BR! I know the hydro store here sells tanks but probly for an arm&leg.



: )
Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 1, 2009)

Online there are some cheap tanks..... look around......


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 1, 2009)

Eh I will if I ever think about grabbing a tank : )

Im Very happy with the DIY CO2 for now! Maybe on a bigger grow op : P



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Dec 1, 2009)

You got a point, but like WB said, I bet there are cheaper places out there then online stores.
But it's not the easiest to find here.
And lol if gun powder was proven to make plants grow I'd be scrambling for it left and right


----------



## steelherman (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow I've missed quite a bit, Gun Powder? Nope, only in my casings.Whats the status on your lady friends?


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 1, 2009)

haha. someone on RIU needs to get some gun powder and grow just a shitty bagseed plant, and see what happens  see if it does work.. then the moneys in the gun powder...


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL! If I grew a plant with gun powder...Id be afraid to light up the buds!!! 


Haha.


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 2, 2009)

haha ,no shit! -lighter strikes on the bowl- BAM BAM BAM! "holy fuck thats some dank shit! "

haha


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha. 

Sell seeds as "Big Bang Bud" 


: P



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 3, 2009)

lol! 20 bucks a pop! make bank off that shit 


EDIT: and by a pop, meaning 5-10 seeds at a time, not just per seed... that would be insane tosell each seed for 20 bucks haha.


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 6, 2009)

thats so funny I blew a lung!


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 6, 2009)

Ha. 

BR! Update please? Hows it going : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 7, 2009)

.........................


----------



## KpSic (Jan 3, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Thanks bro, and welcome to RIU!
> puff puff pass
> 
> +rep to start your growing..



That was nice of you


----------



## KpSic (Jan 5, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Yoo aaron, thanks man..
> It's all good here.. we had some good weather during the weekend and that's just splendid for us here.. cause next to London I think we have the worst weather in Western Europe.. I haven't seen real sunshine since my last vacation in December  But the weed is great.. and I'll take that above good weather anyday
> 
> 
> ...


This picture just gave me an idea for a grow box. Thanx! +rep


----------



## KpSic (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that I'm all caught up [read pages 1-50 in less than a week (the suspense was killing me =D)], I just subscribed.


----------



## debs977 (Jan 16, 2010)

do you leave all fan leaves on


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 17, 2010)

great grow sir!! can i ask a quickie? how often did u feed?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jan 17, 2010)

Yo Yooo guys.. sorry for being 100% away for the last 3 months.. but I was having lots of shit with getting a new place, cause my contract on my former appt. ran out and it got alot more expensive and I had to move.
Finally found something, but It was expensive the whole ordeal to move... and now I think in about a two months I'll have a whole grow room ready with CO2 tanks and the whole shabang!! 

I had to throw out my SOG 
It killed me guys, but I couldn't get a room ready for them and they became sooooo huge!! it's incredible how big they can become in such tiny pots.
I kept 3 just because I think I would definitely go to hell if you kill so many of earth's finest herbs.. 


And well they're at week 2 of flowering..
Got 2 Blue Cheese and 1 El Niño under 1 400W lamp in a small tent.. 
Next week I'm testing out a 600W in a cooltube in there and see if the tube can control the heat.. if so, then I'll definitely leave it in there.. but I think it's going to be way too hot even with the tube and intake.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 17, 2010)

BR is back! Hope your here to stay. I stopped through here earlier today wondering if you wouldever be back. In any event, I am looking forward to this grow.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jan 18, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> BR is back! Hope your here to stay. I stopped through here earlier today wondering if you wouldever be back. In any event, I am looking forward to this grow.


Hehe thanks for stopping by bro.. Always a pleasure to see you visit 

I hope I can be as active again next week. Just got internet in this joint! So I can atleast come by to RIU and check the journals 

Btw. your setup is looking very sick bro!!
Good work.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jan 21, 2010)

[youtube]DBriYWYDSog[/youtube]


----------



## BlackRoses (Jan 22, 2010)

I added the 600W lamp today..
With a Spreader to help reduce the temps.. now my temps are incredibly lower then with the 400W..
when I remove it the temps in the tent go up by 3ºC.. amazing stuff for 10 euros.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice thread m8,buds lookin potent a few pages back bro
how did u get a video up on here 
do u think i could get 20 oz from my plants bro


----------



## BlackRoses (Jan 24, 2010)

In such a small tent you always need good aeration!!! 
Temp: 25.5ºC (77.9ºF)
RH: 32% (tent closed)

Got that standard black ground fan you get in many hydro stores placed directly at the 600W lamp. The temp around the lamp itself with the spreader is around 28ºC. I can place my hand atleas 2 inches away from the lamp without feeling any heat.
I think next week if the plants don't grow too much I'll lower the reflector just a bit. (conditions are right for it).

Also I just flushed the bigger plant.. 
The some leaves have burned tips.. And I haven't flushed that one since November..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BlackRoses (Feb 24, 2010)

[youtube]44S9gHTFufw[/youtube]


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good there BR> THose did get real big


----------



## BlackRoses (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Wonder.. just a little update on my current Blue Cheese..
I took a top off today cause it was ready before most of the other plants..

here are some pics.. very iced..
Too bad I couldn't fully document this grow, but I have plenty of youtube clips..


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice, I like Cheese, would love to give that a try. Ill be back and running here soon, but as you said, I may not be able to fully document it. I just upgraded the room and about to flip the switch. Running a big mixed bag. Wonder Woman, Flo, Super Lemon Haze, Kandy Kush, Kandy Kush X Skunk, Trainwreck, Purple Widow, Purple Kush, Purple Urkel, The Church, Ak-47, and I think thats it. Im moving right after this run, so I am trying to wrap it up. Planning on taking clones soon, then flipping. Going to be moving clones in gallon pots, Looking forward to a bigger grow room. 
That tp is looking great. Let that stuff underneath finish up in the next few......


----------



## BlackRoses (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome bro!!!
Thanks for visiting..

Here's a portrait of one of the El Niño side branches..
It smells like Pine.. I love it!


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 18, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/322874-blackroses-dairy-farm-blue-cheese.html


Link to the new journal for everyone


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Lookin Dank in here to me


----------



## ncboy65 (Jan 9, 2013)

BlackRoses said:


> Here's a small one:
> 
> I topped most of them today and did some fiming on the Blue Cheese's and remaining Northern Light.


It's so nice when people take pictures with good light instead of that HPS light. Yellow light pictures suck. I wish people would not even post that crap. Either wait till lights go out or don't bother. Thank you Black Roses.


----------

